# MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, Septmeber 21st.



## icehog3

Ok Boys and Girls, time to get rolling on this...

Majority seems to think Shoeless Joes in Rosemont Illinois would be a good repeat location.

--Close to I-90 for the Gorillas driving in from outta town
--Close to O'Hare for the Gorillas flying in from outta state
--The obnoxious DJ was not there on Friday last time
--Attached to a hotel for easy accomodation
-- Attached to a hotel for walking back to your room after imbibing to excess
--Decent relatively inexpensive food

Once I get an idea of attendance this time, I can contact Butch from SJs and see if we can get the same buffet, and same hotel group rate as last time if that's acceptable.

The Casa de Hog is full, those who I have previously spoken to about staying by my place know who they are. There are other less expensive (slightly) hotels within reasonable driving distance if the rates at the hotel are too high, though I would suggest posting here about sharing a room, for sheer convienence.

Shoeless Joes
http://www.shoelessjoesrosemont.com/index.html
10290 W. Higgins Road 
Rosemont IL 
(847) 296-5760

Buffet for $19.00 per person, tax and gratuity included:
Stuffed Mushrooms
Toasted Ravioli
Potato Skins
Assorted Pizza
Mozzarella Sticks
Chicken Wings (Hot, Medium or Mild)

Hotel:

Best Western at O'Hare 
http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwestern/productInfo.do?propertyCode=14092
10300 W Higgins Road
Rosemont, IL 
(847) 296-4471

Possibly cheaper walking distance hotel per Ray:

Holiday Inn Select
CHICAGO-OHARE (ROSEMONT)
10233 WEST HIGGINS RD 
ROSEMONT, IL 
Hotel Reservations: 1 800 972 2494 
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/sl/1/en/hotel/chirt/transportation

I would suggest flying into O'Hare and not Midway if you are flying in. Midway is quite a distance and traffic can be crazy, while O'Hare is 5 minutes from the hotel.

I will keep the list....please post here, and distinguish if you are a). definitely coming or b). trying to make it.

I will collect payment in advance for the buffet, and will need to have that collected by September 1. You can pay me by check or by Paypal ($19.60) when you confirm your attendance.

We had an awesome time in May, hoping to have another awesome time in Sept. I am sure some people will be hanging Saturday night for a good post-herf as well. Remember, the guest of honor this time is non other than Bigwaved Dave. Hope everyone who was at the first will try to come again, and that we get some new Gorillas too.

The MoB Crew is waiting for you!!!

Also, there will be a post-herf Saturday...here's a link to that one!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91061


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I'm in!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR


----------



## Twill413

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413

Gotta check in as a MoBster :ss


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Gotta check in as a MoBster :ss


I've been expecting you!


----------



## snkbyt

Twill413 said:


> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> 
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved
> 2. icehog3
> 3. 4WheelVFR
> 4. Twill413
> 5. snkbyt (still maybe)
> Gotta check in as a MoBster :ss


time will tell


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Just FYI; Last time I stayed at the Holiday Inn Express right behind Shoeless Joes for 85 bucks while everyone else was shelling out over 100-125 a night at the other place. For g'rillas on a budget, like myself, it makes a difference.


----------



## Twill413

4WheelVFR said:


> Just FYI; Last time I stayed at the Holiday Inn Express right behind Shoeless Joes for 85 bucks while everyone else was shelling out over 100-125 a night at the other place. For g'rillas on a budget, like myself, it makes a difference.


You find such good deals. Howya, How ya doin' that?

EDIT: O right, the HI Express...we stayed there.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> I've been expecting you!


You think I am passing up this HERF/opportunity to post-whore a thread?


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Just FYI; Last time I stayed at the Holiday Inn Express right behind Shoeless Joes for 85 bucks while everyone else was shelling out over 100-125 a night at the other place. For g'rillas on a budget, like myself, it makes a difference.


Added this hotel to the original post...Thanks Ray!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)


----------



## tchariya

MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).



List of Attendees:

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) + significant other


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!)


----------



## Puffy69

put me down for maybe Tom..Can I hang with ya again?:ss We'll go see our Hungary Girl and you can feed her something to eat..LOL


----------



## icehog3

Also, there will be a post-herf Saturday...here's a link to that one!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91061


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> put me down for maybe Tom..Can I hang with ya again?:ss We'll go see our Hungary Girl and you can feed her something to eat..LOL


Yup, you're on the sty-list!


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)


----------



## ResIpsa

tentatively lets call me in on this one.....


----------



## Beagle Boy

I thought this was going to be 1 week earlier? Won't be able to make it the weekend of the 21st - my mom is getting married (she thinks I should be there - hell, I wasn't there for the first one, what makes this one so important?  )


----------



## King James

MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).



List of Attendees:

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) paid
7. Monique (Than's gal) paid
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )


----------



## King James

twill... wanna room?


----------



## mitro

Im in, of course.


----------



## RenoB

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB


----------



## snkbyt

King James said:


> MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).
> 
> List of Attendees:
> 
> 1. Bigwaved
> 2. icehog3
> 3. 4WheelVFR
> 4. Twill413
> 5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
> 6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) paid
> 7. Monique (Than's gal) paid
> 8. Freddy (maybe)
> 9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )


and thats a bad thing...........I offered you a chance to HERF


----------



## 68TriShield

MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).



List of Attendees:

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) paid
7. Monique (Than's gal) paid
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13.68TriShield


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> twill... wanna room?


Yea for sure...are you old enough to reserve a room or do I have to do it? :r


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> Yea for sure...are you old enough to reserve a room or do I have to do it? :r


:fu


----------



## Dux

MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).



List of Attendees:

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) paid
7. Monique (Than's gal) paid
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13.68TriShield
14 & 15. Dux & Mrs Dux  (Not 100% sure yet.. this event happens to fall on my Anniversary)


----------



## tchariya

snkbyt said:


> and thats a bad thing...........I offered you a chance to HERF


Heh...I can see that herf in the state pen going down. Make sure you bring your sidearm! hehehehe

So now...would I prefer to herf in the state pen...or in the mancave. Wow tough choice.


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)


----------



## King James

hey Tom, will Mickey be there?


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> --The obnoxious DJ was not there on Friday last time


That really hurts Tom.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> That really hurts Tom.


Disc Jockey, Brother.....Disc Jockey! :r

Jimmy, you and Mickey are MUCH closer than Mickey and I, so you tell me.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Disc Jockey, Brother.....Disc Jockey! :r
> 
> Jimmy, you and Mickey are MUCH closer than Mickey and I, so you tell me.


Just foolin' with ya! Right now I see no reason why I won't be there.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Just foolin' with ya! Right now I see no reason why I won't be there.


SWEET!!!

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe


----------



## replicant_argent

hmmms......


----------



## Jbailey

Sounds like a plan!


List of Attendees:

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) paid
7. Monique (Than's gal) paid
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey


----------



## BigVito

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)


----------



## icehog3

Maybe??? WTF???

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Maybe??? WTF???
> 
> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved
> 2. icehog3
> 3. 4WheelVFR
> 4. Twill413
> 5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
> 6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 8. Freddy (maybe)
> 9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 10. Resipsa (maybe)
> 11. mitro
> 12. RenoB
> 13. 68TriShield
> 14. Dux (maybe)
> 15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
> 16. DonJefe
> 17. Jbailey
> 18.BigVito (Maybe WTF???)


:tu fixed it


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :tu fixed it


Why maybe, Slacker? Going to Disneyland? :r


----------



## Tristan

Count me in and possibly the Mrs. as well!


----------



## jpa0741

This sounds like I need to make this.:ss Put me and the old lady down to be there. I can't wait!:tu


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Why maybe, Slacker? Going to Disneyland? :r


:r I'll be able to tell for sure after the August vacation. :ss


----------



## chibnkr

Come on, TOM. You KNOW I'm in!


----------



## 68TriShield

Re: MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, Septmeber 21st.
MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).



List of Attendees:

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) paid
7. Monique (Than's gal) paid
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23.chibnkr


----------



## Seanohue

Hmmmm Terre Haute, IN to Rosemont, IL is only 2 hrs and 40 mins. I think I might actually be able to attend MegaMoB this time  I won't know until early september if I can go for sure, but damn I hope so this time!


----------



## King James

Seanohue said:


> Hmmmm Terre Haute, IN to Rosemont, IL is only 2 hrs and 40 mins. I think I might actually be able to attend MegaMoB this time  I won't know until early september if I can go for sure, but damn I hope so this time!


that would be awesome Sean... and welcome back from vaca


----------



## icehog3

Seanohue said:


> Hmmmm Terre Haute, IN to Rosemont, IL is only 2 hrs and 40 mins. I think I might actually be able to attend MegaMoB this time  I won't know until early september if I can go for sure, but damn I hope so this time!


Do your best to find out as early as possible Sean, I will probably need to give them a final count near the 1st of Sept.


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Seanohue said:


> Hmmmm Terre Haute, IN to Rosemont, IL is only 2 hrs and 40 mins. I think I might actually be able to attend MegaMoB this time  I won't know until early september if I can go for sure, but damn I hope so this time!


Awsome! I'll have a Dream Theater BOTL to talk to.

You know, Dream Theater is coming to Rosemont in August.....


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> Awsome! I'll have a Dream Theater BOTL to talk to.
> 
> You know, Dream Theater is coming to Rosemont in August.....


whats dream theater?


----------



## jmcrawf1

eh, sorry guys. between lodging and airfare, this would be a $700 trip for me. (me and my gf). I'll have to be there in spirit. :tg


----------



## Navydoc

So let me get this straight Tom.....you start the thread TODAY and your place is already booked????? That's fine...I'll just keep your ass up all night SMOKING!!!:ss


----------



## BigVito

Navydoc said:


> So let me get this straight Tom.....you start the thread TODAY and your place is already booked????? That's fine...I'll just keep your ass up all night SMOKING!!!:ss


:r I like how you think. Not even the MoB can get a room at the hog shack


----------



## M1903A1

I'll be there (and so will my ammo-can-a-dor!) :ss :tu


----------



## The Professor

Damn move to Georgia! :c Wish I could come this time, folks; but I'll just be too far away, too busy, and too travel-for-herfs-embargoed.

Have fun and smoke something tasty for me. :ss


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Damn move to Georgia! :c Wish I could come this time, folks; but I'll just be too far away, too busy, and too travel-for-herfs-embargoed.
> 
> Have fun and smoke something tasty for me. :ss


Are you near Columbus, Georgia?


----------



## RenoB

The Professor said:


> Have fun and smoke something tasty for me. :ss


you'll have to send me something then cause you've got all the tasty smokes :dr


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> you'll have to send me something then cause you've got all the tasty smokes :dr


:tpd::r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> whats dream theater?


Dream Theater is a progressive rock band that is awsome.


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> Dream Theater is a progressive rock band that is awsome.


 progressive rock


----------



## 4WheelVFR

M1903A1 said:


> I'll be there (and so will my ammo-can-a-dor!) :ss :tu


I'm hoping to bring something a little more spacious than the jar'odor.:r


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> I'm hoping to bring something a little more spacious than the jar'odor.:r


:r:r:r


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> Are you near Columbus, Georgia?


don't know. Athens.

Go Bulldogs!


----------



## The Professor

RenoB said:


> you'll have to send me something then cause you've got all the tasty smokes :dr


I'll get you something for your drive home again....


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> don't know. Athens.
> 
> Go Bulldogs!


I will mapquest it


----------



## stashu

Let me put myself on the list also.

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu


----------



## BigVito

BigVito said:


> I will mapquest it


you are 3 hours NE


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> :r:r:r


It just didn't work out well last time.ROFL


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> It just didn't work out well last time.ROFL


I need a new one too


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> I need a new one too


I'm thinkin' that a mini coolidor might be in the works for me.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> I need a new one too


You gonna be sportin' some pipes and tobaky this time around? Did IHT get you hooked yet?


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> I'm thinkin' that a mini coolidor might be in the works for me.


this is on my wish list http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HUMT-ZHA


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> this is on my wish list http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HUMT-ZHA


Nice! Seems like a good deal too.


----------



## M1903A1

stashu said:


> Let me put myself on the list also.
> 
> 1. Bigwaved
> 2. icehog3
> 3. 4WheelVFR
> 4. Twill413
> 5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
> 6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 8. Freddy (maybe)
> 9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 10. Resipsa (maybe)
> 11. mitro
> 12. RenoB
> 13. 68TriShield
> 14. Dux (maybe)
> 15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
> 16. DonJefe
> 17. Jbailey
> 18.BigVito (Maybe)
> 19. Tristan
> 20. Danielle
> 21. jpa0741
> 22. jpa0741's old lady
> 23. chibnkr
> 24. stashu


25. M1903A1 (with ammo-can-a-dor)


----------



## tchariya

Navydoc said:


> So let me get this straight Tom.....you start the thread TODAY and your place is already booked????? That's fine...I'll just keep your ass up all night SMOKING!!!:ss


That is because he is housing all the waitresses from Shoeless Joes for the weekend.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

tchariya said:


> That is because he is housing all the waitresses from Shoeless Joes for the weekend.


:rHe wishes....


----------



## catfish

Tom please put me down as a maybe. I might have to ask off work Friday and Saturday.


----------



## tchariya

catfish said:


> Tom please put me down as a maybe. I might have to ask off work Friday and Saturday.


Hey catfish...just bring the big ol' truck with you and we all can chip in to deliver the goods Sunday. hahahahahahaha


----------



## Bigwaved

Woo hoo! I have been in training in SoCal sine Wednesday...


----------



## snkbyt

The Professor said:


> Damn move to Georgia! :c Wish I could come this time, folks; but I'll just be too far away, too busy, and too travel-for-herfs-embargoed.
> 
> Have fun and smoke something tasty for me. :ss


FL the 28th of July could be an option


----------



## icehog3

Navydoc said:


> So let me get this straight Tom.....you start the thread TODAY and your place is already booked????? That's fine...I'll just keep your ass up all night SMOKING!!!:ss


Doc, if you come out and need a place, I will sleep on the floor and you can have my bed!


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe)


----------



## The Professor

snkbyt said:


> FL the 28th of July could be an option


no way ... that's my anniversary. but thanks for the offer.


----------



## snkbyt

The Professor said:


> no way ... that's my anniversary. but thanks for the offer.


well the offer is there


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe)


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Doc, if you come out and need a place, I will sleep on the floor and you can have my bed!


What no cuddling?


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> What no cuddling?


I'll leave that for you and Rob in the ManCave.


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe)


----------



## Seanohue

icehog3 said:


> Do your best to find out as early as possible Sean, I will probably need to give them a final count near the 1st of Sept.


Yea I might not know until at least september 1, because I have to see what my class schedule is on a friday.


----------



## icehog3

Seanohue said:


> Yea I might not know until at least september 1, because I have to see what my class schedule is on a friday.


I'm crossing my fingers for no Friday afternoon classes for you! :tu


----------



## drevim

Hell with it, no kids that weekend, my girl loves Chicago (Tom is still a question mark), we're in!!!!

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*

List of Attendees:

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) paid
7. Monique (Than's gal) paid
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe)
27. Drevim (and Angel)


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

I would so love to be putting my name down for this one, but finances won't allow it!! Maybe if I win lotto between now and then...............

FYI - www.ratestogo.com have special rates of $80 at the best western if you book within 21 days of the herf. At least they did when we were there in May. They only have 10 rooms at that price so first in first served. It was good being attached to the venue, especially trying to stumble..err I mean walk back to your room.

Anyone that can possibly make it should. May was a blast and you would not regret it.


----------



## icehog3

Glad you and Angel are coming Ian!! I will win her over, have no doubt...she will love me as much as you do! 

Wish you could make it Michelle....are you buying lottery tickets? 

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe)
27. drevim
28. Angel


----------



## Bigwaved

drevim said:


> Hell with it, no kids that weekend, my girl loves Chicago (Tom is still a question mark), we're in!!!!


Yeah baby! Sorry I missed your call. It was too loud to hear the ring me thinks...


----------



## 68TriShield

Hmmm...


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe)
27. drevim
28. Angel


----------



## 68TriShield

Who's getting a room at BW Rosemont? I will be...


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> Who's getting a room at BW Rosemont? I will be...


If I can make I will. Makes no sense for me to drive down hang for 3 hours and drive back.


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe)
27. drevim
28. Angel


----------



## omowasu

Im in - already have the date on hold. Ill drop off the $$$ or send it to ya.


----------



## icehog3

Excellent Scott! :ss

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18.BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe)
27. drevim
28. Angel
29. omawasu


----------



## txdyna65

Put me and Gracie down as a strong maybe please Tom........and Dave, we'll be staying at the BW again too.


----------



## icehog3

Hope you can make it Kenny!

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18. BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe)
27. drevim
28. Angel
29. omawasu
30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
31. Gracie (strong maybe)


----------



## chibnkr

Tom: I'll get my check out to you tomorrow morning! Can't wait for this!


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Tom: I'll get my check out to you tomorrow morning! Can't wait for this!


Gonna be another great MoB Crew production for certain!


----------



## King James

are we there yet?


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18. BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe)
27. drevim
28. Angel
29. omawasu
30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
31. Gracie (strong maybe)


----------



## Dux

Bump for the Mob Herf Part Deux :tu


----------



## catfish

My check is in the mail. As of right now I'm still on the wait and see list.


----------



## icehog3

I got catfish Don's payment today...thank you Sir.....

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18. BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe) *paid*
27. drevim
28. Angel
29. omawasu
30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
31. Gracie (strong maybe)


----------



## jpa0741

Have you checked into the hotel group rate yet? I will send you a paypal payment for our buffet in a couple weeks. Can't wait for this.:ss


----------



## icehog3

jpa0741 said:


> Have you checked into the hotel group rate yet? I will send you a paypal payment for our buffet in a couple weeks. Can't wait for this.:ss


No, but I saw earlier in the thread that one of the Gorillas actually found a rate through a website that was better than the $109 group rate we had for the May Herf. I will get in contact with SJs and the hotel on Monday, but in the meantime that earlier tip might be the way to go.


----------



## Sir Tony

I'm game boys! Can I sleep in someones car?

List of Attendees:

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) paid
7. Monique (Than's gal) paid
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18. BigVito (Maybe)
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe) paid
27. drevim
28. Angel
29. omawasu
30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
31. Gracie (strong maybe)
32. Sir Tony


----------



## 68TriShield

sir tony,i'm looking to split a room.PM me if your interested...


----------



## replicant_argent

um....


how about a definite, slightly possible maybe?


----------



## BigVito

No longer a Maybe :ss:tu

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) paid
7. Monique (Than's gal) paid
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18. BigVito 
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe) paid
27. drevim
28. Angel
29. omawasu
30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
31. Gracie (strong maybe)
32. Sir Tony


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> No longer a Maybe :ss:tu


Awsome!!:tu


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18. BigVito 
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe) *paid*
27. drevim
28. Angel
29. omawasu
30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
31. Gracie (strong maybe)
32. Sir Tony
33. Replicant Argent (mayue)


----------



## snkbyt

still a maybe


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> still a maybe


So do I have to edit the list to make you a "maybe maybe"?


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> still a maybe


:fu


----------



## Seanohue

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18. BigVito 
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe) *paid*
27. drevim
28. Angel
29. omawasu
30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
31. Gracie (strong maybe)
32. Sir Tony
33. Replicant Argent (mayue)
34. Seanohue (maybe)

I'll put myself up as a maybe, and I may even pay for it because my notice will be so short.


----------



## BigVito

Seanohue said:


> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved
> 2. icehog3
> 3. 4WheelVFR
> 4. Twill413
> 5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
> 6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 8. Freddy (maybe)
> 9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 10. Resipsa (maybe)
> 11. mitro
> 12. RenoB
> 13. 68TriShield
> 14. Dux (maybe)
> 15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
> 16. DonJefe
> 17. Jbailey
> 18. BigVito
> 19. Tristan
> 20. Danielle
> 21. jpa0741
> 22. jpa0741's old lady
> 23. chibnkr
> 24. stashu
> 25. M1903A1
> 26. catfish (maybe) *paid*
> 27. drevim
> 28. Angel
> 29. omawasu
> 30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
> 31. Gracie (strong maybe)
> 32. Sir Tony
> 33. Replicant Argent (mayue)
> 34. Seanohue (maybe)
> 
> I'll put myself up as a maybe, and I may even pay for it because my notice will be so short.


:tu Sean that would be great if you could make it. Then I could see the kind of guy that listens to fairy metal:r


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18. BigVito 
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1
26. catfish (maybe) *paid*
27. drevim
28. Angel
29. omawasu
30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
31. Gracie (strong maybe)
32. Sir Tony
33. Replicant Argent (maybe)
34. Suprise Guest *paid*


----------



## Bigwaved

I like it! A surprise guest!


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> I like it! A surprise guest!


I was gonna be surprise guest 2, but that wouldn't ake a good surprise,


----------



## King James

ooooooo suprise guest!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Now that Illinois is under a public smoking ban, will this change our plans?


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Now that Illinois is under a public smoking ban, will this change our plans?


Doesn't take effect until January 1, 2008 I believe Ray.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Do I even have to say:ss+1


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
8. Freddy (maybe)
9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
10. Resipsa (maybe)
11. mitro
12. RenoB
13. 68TriShield
14. Dux (maybe)
15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
16. DonJefe
17. Jbailey
18. BigVito 
19. Tristan
20. Danielle
21. jpa0741
22. jpa0741's old lady
23. chibnkr
24. stashu
25. M1903A1 *paid*
26. catfish (maybe) *paid*
27. drevim
28. Angel
29. omawasu
30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
31. Gracie (strong maybe)
32. Sir Tony
33. Replicant Argent (maybe)
34. Suprise Guest *paid*
35. DETROITPHA357


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> 35. DETROITPHA357


:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> Doesn't take effect until January 1, 2008 I believe Ray.


Cool......at least that gives us a last hurrah until we have to take it to the backyards.


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Cool......at least that gives us a last hurrah until we have to take it to the backyards.


Yup....this will be the MMH swan song in Illinois....hope we can find a similar type joint in Wisconsin.


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved
> 2. icehog3
> 3. 4WheelVFR
> 4. Twill413
> 5. snkbyt (still a maybe)
> 6. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 7. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 8. Freddy (maybe)
> 9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 10. Resipsa (maybe)
> 11. mitro
> 12. RenoB
> 13. 68TriShield
> 14. Dux (maybe)
> 15. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
> 16. DonJefe
> 17. Jbailey
> 18. BigVito
> 19. Tristan
> 20. Danielle
> 21. jpa0741
> 22. jpa0741's old lady
> 23. chibnkr
> 24. stashu
> 25. M1903A1 *paid*
> 26. catfish (maybe) *paid*
> 27. drevim
> 28. Angel
> 29. omawasu
> 30. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
> 31. Gracie (strong maybe)
> 32. Sir Tony
> 33. Replicant Argent (maybe)
> 34. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 35. DETROITPHA357


I was really hoping to add my name to this illustrious list. But given that my wife has coerced me into attending Shack Herf III, it is doubtful I will be able to attend both events.


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> I was really hoping to add my name to this illustrious list. But given that my wife has coerced me into attending Shack Herf III, it is doubtful I will be able to attend both events.


You'll be missed, Peter!


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> I was really hoping to add my name to this illustrious list. But given that my wife has coerced me into attending Shack Herf III, it is doubtful I will be able to attend both events.


You will have to do double damage at the Shack, poon.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> I was really hoping to add my name to this illustrious list. But given that my wife has coerced me into attending Shack Herf III, it is doubtful I will be able to attend both events.


You will be missed indeed...but frankly, if I had to make the choice between a bar and The Shack (all other things remaining the same), I would have to choose the Shack too.


----------



## snkbyt

it is with heavy heart that I announce my withdrawal from the list of attendees for MMH II..............the 21st is Mr & Mrs Snkbyt's (my) 21st Anniv......... just couldn't sell her on the idea of spending it in Chicago in separate rooms....her in the hotel room and me at the HERF.......................sorry guys/gals you won't see my smiling face at this one. Have fun and enjoy..........C ya in 2/08 in Florida for MMH III


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> it is with heavy heart that I announce my withdrawal from the list of attendees for MMH II..............the 21st is Mr & Mrs Snkbyt's (my) 21st Anniv......... just couldn't sell her on the idea of spending it in Chicago in separate rooms....her in the hotel room and me at the HERF.......................sorry guys/gals you won't see my smiling face at this one. Have fun and enjoy..........C ya in 2/08 in Florida for MMH III


While I am bummed I won't see you at the MMII Alex, nothing is more important than family. Just remember, your second family is around whenever a Herf doesn't fall on a special occassion.


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish (maybe) *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> While I am bummed I won't see you at the MMII Alex, nothing is more important than family. Just remember, your second family is around whenever a Herf doesn't fall on a special occassion.


thanks, she did say any other time is fine if we have the funds


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> thanks, she did say any other time is fine if we have the funds


I'm hoping to be in your neck of the woods the next time we herf! :tu


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> I'm hoping to be in your neck of the woods the next time we herf! :tu


 I'll put a slab of beef on the barbie w/some sauce


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> I'll put a slab of beef on the barbie w/some sauce


MMMM....snkbyt sauce!! :dr


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> While I am bummed I won't see you at the MMII Alex, nothing is more important than family. Just remember, your second family is around whenever a Herf doesn't fall on a special occassion.


:tpd:


----------



## JPH

To fly?

To drive? (I was way beat after the drive last time....)

Trying to figure out the best method for the $$ at the moment.....

Believe me I'm going to try my damndest.......



A Yom Kippur celebration to go down in the books I'm sure!

:w


----------



## Bigwaved

JPH said:


> To fly?
> 
> To drive? (I was way beat after the drive last time....)
> 
> Trying to figure out the best method for the $$ at the moment.....
> 
> Believe me I'm going to try my damndest.......
> 
> A Yom Kippur celebration to go down in the books I'm sure!
> 
> :w


Just avoid the piggyback method...


----------



## Dux

JPH said:


> To fly?
> 
> To drive? (I was way beat after the drive last time....)
> 
> Trying to figure out the best method for the $$ at the moment.....
> 
> Believe me I'm going to try my damndest.......
> 
> A Yom Kippur celebration to go down in the books I'm sure!
> 
> :w


Check Amtrak :tu Longer ride but cheaper rates


----------



## JPH

Bigwaved said:


> Just avoid the piggyback method...


Thanks for the tip

I think I'll be all healed up to give a few rides by then....

Progress report:


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> Just avoid the piggyback method...


:r:r:r


----------



## Bigwaved

JPH said:


> Thanks for the tip
> 
> I think I'll be all healed up to give a few rides by then....


What a trooper.


----------



## RenoB

Wow, this is shaping up nicely. Hope to spend more time with some of you this time around, looking forward to meeting a whole bunch more of you and more than a bit disappointed some of you can't make it.


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish (maybe) *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> 
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved
> 2. icehog3
> 3. 4WheelVFR
> 4. Twill413
> 5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 7. Freddy (maybe)
> 8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 9. Resipsa (maybe)
> 10. mitro
> 11. RenoB
> 12. 68TriShield
> 13. Dux (maybe)
> 14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
> 15. DonJefe
> 16. Jbailey
> 17. BigVito
> 18. Tristan
> 19. Danielle
> 20. jpa0741
> 21. jpa0741's old lady
> 22. chibnkr
> 23. stashu
> 24. M1903A1 *paid*
> 25. catfish (maybe) *paid*
> 26. drevim
> 27. Angel
> 28. omawasu
> 29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
> 30. Gracie (strong maybe)
> 31. Sir Tony
> 32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
> 33. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 34. DETROITPHA357


I'll be there in spirit


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> I'll be there in spirit


Yes you will, Brother.


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> I'll be there in spirit


:ss Its gonna suck not seeing your smile.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> I was really hoping to add my name to this illustrious list. But given that my wife has coerced me into attending Shack Herf III, it is doubtful I will be able to attend both events.


:fu:fu


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> I'll put a slab of beef on the barbie w/some sauce


MMHIII in central Florida :tu


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> :ss Its gonna suck not seeing your smile.


you'll get by just fine............I'll see what I can muster up for MMH III


----------



## Bigwaved

Tick tock...


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish (maybe) *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved
> 2. icehog3
> 3. 4WheelVFR
> 4. Twill413
> 5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 7. Freddy (maybe)
> 8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 9. Resipsa (maybe)
> 10. mitro
> 11. RenoB
> 12. 68TriShield
> 13. Dux (maybe)
> 14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
> 15. DonJefe
> 16. Jbailey
> 17. BigVito
> 18. Tristan
> 19. Danielle
> 20. jpa0741
> 21. jpa0741's old lady
> 22. chibnkr
> 23. stashu
> 24. M1903A1 *paid*
> 25. catfish (maybe) *paid*
> 26. drevim
> 27. Angel
> 28. omawasu
> 29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
> 30. Gracie (strong maybe)
> 31. Sir Tony
> 32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
> 33. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 34. DETROITPHA357


when is the deadline for the Money??


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> when is the deadline for the Money??


Yesterday.

 :r


----------



## mitro

BigVito said:


> when is the deadline for the Money??


..and for you the cost is double. :tg


----------



## Bigwaved

BigVito said:


> when is the deadline for the Money??


Watch out! The search patrol is coming!


----------



## Sean9689

Hoping to make the drive up but can't say 100% yet.


----------



## Bigwaved

Sean9689 said:


> Hoping to make the drive up but can't say 100% yet.


What!


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Hoping to make the drive up but can't say 100% yet.


Very cool.....bring the Viper, you can be here in an hour...


----------



## 68TriShield

Sean9689 said:


> Hoping to make the drive up but can't say 100% yet.


Excellent!


----------



## BigVito

mitro said:


> ..and for you the cost is double. :tg


:fu:r Where were you for the Brewers herf?


----------



## BigVito

Sean9689 said:


> Hoping to make the drive up but can't say 100% yet.


Very cool, Hope you make it Brother!


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> Watch out! The search patrol is coming!


foilcap


----------



## mitro

BigVito said:


> :fu:r Where were you for the Brewers herf?


Umm... I was... uhh... I got no excuse. And I'll miss the next one (if its when I think it is) because we're moving that weekend. :c


----------



## BigVito

mitro said:


> Umm... I was... uhh... I got no excuse. And I'll miss the next one (if its when I think it is) because we're moving that weekend. :c


:r moving herf!


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> :r moving herf!


Move to Florida...then we can have some sort of Road Trip MMH3 and help you move...smoke along the way...pick up people as we drive through their state!


----------



## chibnkr

I'm counting down the days for this one! Can't wait to herf with all you great guys (and gals) again!


----------



## omowasu

chibnkr said:


> I'm counting down the days for this one! Can't wait to herf with all you great guys (and gals) again!


I have made more time for this one - I was at MMH1 for 3 or 4 hours, I left early to take my son to a baseball game. 9/21 is completely clear at this point. I am going to work from a location that is 5 minutes away from Joe's that day.

Tom, I can help set up or provide taxi service if needed, just let me know. Ill drop off the buffet $$$ tomorrow or next week.


----------



## Bigwaved

chibnkr said:


> I'm counting down the days for this one! Can't wait to herf with all you great guys (and gals) again!


I am with Mike here. :tu


----------



## RenoB

chibnkr said:


> I'm counting down the days for this one! Can't wait to herf with all you great guys (and gals) again!





Bigwaved said:


> I am with Mike here. :tu


Me three!

Dave, I just got back from four days in Door County. Thought of you bro, I'll send ya a few pics!


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish (maybe) *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357


----------



## Guest

I really want to make this one. Here's the catch -- I just found out that Yom Kippur runs this year from sunset on September 21 to nightfall September 22. 

Could be a little tricky, but where there's a will there's a way! :ss


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> I really want to make this one. Here's the catch -- I just found out that Yom Kippur runs this year from sunset on September 21 to nightfall September 22.
> 
> Could be a little tricky, but where there's a will there's a way! :ss


Does the traditional fast include tobacco Eric?


----------



## Guest

icehog3 said:


> Does the traditional fast include tobacco Eric?


LOL. I may start a new tradition. :ss


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> LOL. I may start a new tradition. :ss


The MMHII makes history!


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Me three!
> 
> Dave, I just got back from four days in Door County. Thought of you bro, I'll send ya a few pics!


 how does Dave and door county compare?


----------



## Bigwaved

RenoB said:


> Me three!
> 
> Dave, I just got back from four days in Door County. Thought of you bro, I'll send ya a few pics!


Nice! I cannot wait until September!


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> Nice! I cannot wait until September!


then fly out tomorrow for the pre herf:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

BigVito said:


> then fly out tomorrow for the pre herf:ss


I need to figure a way out to retire ealy to do that without starving for my last 40 years of life


----------



## BigVito

why eat then, worry about now :ss


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> then fly out tomorrow for the pre herf:ss


That must be the one at your house Vito.... :r


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish (maybe) *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> That must be the one at your house Vito.... :r


:r everyday after three


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r everyday after three


Wish I didn't start work at two!!


----------



## King James

Tom, me and (sir) tony will probably pay you at the shack if that is okay


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Tom, me and (sir) tony will probably pay you at the shack if that is okay


It is ok....probably. :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Wish I didn't start work at two!!


30 years and still working then? Don't you want to go to an earlier shift. :cb


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> 30 years and still working then? Don't you want to go to an earlier shift. :cb


Day shift roll call at 5:45 AM....would need to be there by 5: 20 to get it ready. No thanks! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Day shift roll call at 5:45 AM....would need to be there by 5: 20 to get it ready. No thanks! :r


but done in time for the porch herf:r I'm just waking up at 5: 20AM


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> but done in time for the porch herf:r I'm just waking up at 5: 20AM


Yeah, I'd be waking up at 4:30 every day.....last time I was on day shift, I still couldn't fall asleep earlier than 1AM....so day shift ain't in my immediate plans. Come herf on my patio at 11PM instead.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, I'd be waking up at 4:30 every day.....last time I was on day shift, I still couldn't fall asleep earlier than 1AM....so day shift ain't in my immediate plans. Come herf on my patio at 11PM instead.


Geezus, you need three weeks advance notice. :chk


----------



## snkbyt

HERF in FL "we never close"


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Geezus, you need three weeks advance notice. :chk


Not if you come at 11:00 on a weeknight... :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Not if you come at 11:00 on a weeknight... :r


whose up for a night herf at Tom's :chk:chk:r You would spit if I was there when you got home.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> whose up for a night herf at Tom's :chk:chk:r You would spit if I was there when you got home.


Just let me know so I don't go off cattin' when you are sitting on my deck...


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Just let me know so I don't go off cattin' when you are sitting on my deck...


I think I'll put in an order for armor today, the smoke singles should give me away. and if this week keeps goin like it is :hn


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> I think I'll put in an order for armor today, the smoke singles should give me away. and if this week keeps goin like it is :hn


when did this thread get jacked as banter thread two...................:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> when did this thread get jacked as banter thread two...................:r


When BV got bored...... :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> When BV got bored...... :r


yesterday sucked, today was better. But Alex wants to kep the thread on topic. :tg


----------



## BigVito

looks like I'm a maybe again


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> looks like I'm a maybe again


you tease!

Its either in or out......she prefers in I hear ..

hahahhahaha

:chk


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> looks like I'm a maybe again


I'm still a NO...........can't get the wife to change our 21st Anniversary.......:r


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish (maybe) *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357


----------



## dayplanner

Tom, put me and the missus down as a maybe. We're gonna try real hard to make this one!


----------



## Bigwaved

cquon said:


> Tom, put me and the missus down as a maybe. We're gonna try real hard to make this one!


Atta' boy!


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish (maybe) *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357
35. cquon (maybe) 
36 . Missus cquon (maybe)


----------



## Twill413

I will get your money out to you Tom when I get paid next week. 

BTW, if anyone has a room they are looking to share the cost of, shoot me a PM.

EDIT: Preferably a smoking room.


----------



## gocowboys

I know I was kicking this around to a few people. Friday is definitely a no. Maybe Post Herf on Saturday?


----------



## 68TriShield

You should have my money by Wed. Tom...


----------



## icehog3

reggiebuckeye said:


> I know I was kicking this around to a few people. Friday is definitely a no. Maybe Post Herf on Saturday?


Thanks Dave! Can't wait to herf with you again!

Reg, I am guessing several people will be up for a post-herf on Saturday. Than has started a thread here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91061


----------



## tchariya

reggiebuckeye said:


> I know I was kicking this around to a few people. Friday is definitely a no. Maybe Post Herf on Saturday?


I'll be there!!!! It's my birthday!


----------



## gocowboys

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Dave! Can't wait to herf with you again!
> 
> Reg, I am guessing several people will be up for a post-herf on Saturday. Than has started a thread here:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91061


Will you be there on Saturday?



tchariya said:


> I'll be there!!!! It's my birthday!


Hope to see you.


----------



## icehog3

reggiebuckeye said:


> Will you be there on Saturday?


Did ya open the thread and see my name on the list?


----------



## gocowboys

icehog3 said:


> Did ya open the thread and see my name on the list?


I was hoping it wouldn't be there. Let me go check now. It may be a deal breaker.


----------



## icehog3

reggiebuckeye said:


> I was hoping it wouldn't be there. Let me go check now. It may be a deal breaker.


:r:r


----------



## BigVito

reggiebuckeye said:


> I was hoping it wouldn't be there. Let me go check now. It may be a deal breaker.


:r:r

Tom: I'm sending out my payment Monday


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r:r
> 
> Tom: I'm sending out my payment Monday


Thanks Perry....I might have to pay you protection money to protect me from Reggie. :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Perry....I might have to pay you protection money to protect me from Reggie. :r


:r I'll assemble a squad early AM ( I ain't dumb enough to try alone)


----------



## gocowboys

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Perry....I might have to pay you protection money to protect me from Reggie. :r





BigVito said:


> :r I'll assemble a squad early AM ( I ain't dumb enough to try alone)


You two hurt my feelings. Do you really think I would try to take The Admiral out with all of those witnesses?


----------



## BigVito

reggiebuckeye said:


> You two hurt my feelings. Do you really think I would try to take The Admiral out with all of those witnesses?


would it be mathematically the best move?


----------



## icehog3

If you take me out, the MoB will have their revenge.


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish (maybe) *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357
35. cquon (maybe) 
36 . Missus cquon (maybe)


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> If you take me out, the MoB will have their revenge.


except for Jim, who would only have 5 minutes.


----------



## Twill413

still need a room to stay in...?


----------



## BigVito

who?


----------



## 68TriShield

I'm going solo,so anyone needing to split a room LMK.I have not booked a room yet...


----------



## catfish

Tom please take the maybe off of my name. I'm going to ask for that day off from work.


----------



## icehog3

catfish said:


> Tom please take the maybe off of my name. I'm going to ask for that day off from work.


Sweet, Don! :tu


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357
35. cquon (maybe) 
36 . Missus cquon (maybe)


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> I'm going solo,so anyone needing to split a room LMK.I have not booked a room yet...


I'm all set here,thanks Tony...


----------



## Twill413

68TriShield said:


> I'm all set here,thanks Tony...


No Problem Dave. Smoking or non? 

Couple quick questions that may have already been answered Tom. If they are, I apoligize as I have not been keeping up on this thread like a MoBster should be.

1. Is there a group rate at the BW again?

2. I know you would rather have the money for the buffet sooner rather than later, but what is the deadline?

Thanks Tom


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> No Problem Dave. Smoking or non?
> 
> Couple quick questions that may have already been answered Tom. If they are, I apoligize as I have not been keeping up on this thread like a MoBster should be.
> 
> 1. Is there a group rate at the BW again?
> 
> 2. I know you would rather have the money for the buffet sooner rather than later, but what is the deadline?
> 
> Thanks Tom


I haven't arranged the group rate yet, I will try to have that by the end of the week.

I will probably have to have a final count by the 14th of September, Tony, so I would want to have the cash by then.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh I wanna come...I wanna come


----------



## King James

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh I wanna come...I wanna come


I saw you post and thought maybe you were saying you would come.... darn it


----------



## chibnkr

Man, I am sooooo looking forward to this. Can't wait to see you all again (well, all except for Tom! LOL! J/K bro!).


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Man, I am sooooo looking forward to this. Can't wait to see you all again (well, all except for Tom! LOL! J/K bro!).


Just for that, I am coming to your house Sunday to make you see me earlier....


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> Just for that, I am coming to your house Sunday to make you see me earlier....


I'll check to see if I'll be home! :tu Depends on what the wife has planned...


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> I'll check to see if I'll be home! :tu Depends on what the wife has planned...


Tell her to give you the day off.

Just kidding Brother, I know the family comes first.


----------



## 68TriShield

Friday, September 21, 2007
United Airlines # 259

Baltimore Balt/Wash Intl (BWI) to Chicago O'Hare International (ORD)
Departure (BWI): September 21, 9:41 AM EDT (morning)
Arrival (ORD): September 21, 10:45 AM CDT (morning)


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Just for that, I am coming to your house Sunday to make you see me earlier....





chibnkr said:


> I'll check to see if I'll be home! :tu Depends on what the wife has planned...





icehog3 said:


> Tell her to give you the day off.
> 
> Just kidding Brother, I know the family comes first.


:r f'n Funny


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

King James said:


> I saw you post and thought maybe you were saying you would come.... darn it


Sorry doll....Man do I wish I was coming to it.. I will be depressed at home that weekend!!!


----------



## snkbyt

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Sorry doll....Man do I wish I was coming to it.. I will be depressed at home that weekend!!!


there is always MMH III in 2/08


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Just for that, I am coming to your house Sunday to make you see me earlier....


This means you have plans? :tg


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> This means you have plans? :tg


Lighten up, Francis...it was tongue in cheek. :tg :r


----------



## icehog3

Got payments today from TSDave and BVPerry...Thanks guys! *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito *paid*
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357
35. cquon (maybe) 
36 . Missus cquon (maybe)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I requested the day off today (fingers crossed) If I get it, it will be a long weekend off and I wont have to leave until late sunday.:ss


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> Got payments today from TSDave and BVPerry...Thanks guys! ​​


​
Hmmm...I just realized I never sent my check. Oops. Can I pay you in Davidoffs? LOL!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I'll have to be bumped to a maybe. I'm taking an Ozark fishing/canoeing trip and LOLH in Oct......the WAF (wife acceptance factor) might be very low for MMOB.


----------



## icehog3

Good news Booker!! :tu

Bad news Ray! [sad smilie]

Mike, Davidoffs are way too over the top...we can work out something more pedestrian.  :r


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito *paid*
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357 (All weekend!)
35. cquon (maybe) 
36 . Missus cquon (maybe)


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Lighten up, Francis...it was tongue in cheek. :tg :r


:r tongue in where?


----------



## jpa0741

The wife and I are thinking of taking a train from Dearborn MI to Chicago. My question is does anyone know how far it is from the train station to the hotel? Would it be parctical to take a cab from the station to the hotel? Thanks for any help.

I can't wait to meet some of you infamous people from CS.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> 34. DETROITPHA357 (All weekend!)


All weekend herf yes.:chk:chk


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> All weekend herf yes.:chk:chk


but we only saw you for like two hours at the last one


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> but we only saw you for like two hours at the last one


:r:r


----------



## RPB67

He was in the pool and cruisin the town in Chips car....:ss


----------



## kenstogie

alas I am working all weekend, shooting guns (not so bad) Range OIC. SO it'll be busy for me anyway. maybe I'll smoke a stogie out there while I am screaming on the bull horn "commence firing"


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> Got payments today from TSDave and BVPerry...Thanks guys! *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved
> 2. icehog3 *paid*
> 3. 4WheelVFR
> 4. Twill413
> 5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 7. Freddy (maybe)
> 8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 9. Resipsa (maybe)
> 10. mitro *paid*
> 11. RenoB
> 12. 68TriShield *paid*
> 13. Dux (maybe)
> 14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
> 15. DonJefe
> 16. Jbailey
> 17. BigVito *paid*
> 18. Tristan
> 19. Danielle
> 20. jpa0741
> 21. jpa0741's old lady
> 22. chibnkr
> 23. stashu
> 24. M1903A1 *paid*
> 25. catfish *paid*
> 26. drevim
> 27. Angel
> 28. omawasu
> 29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
> 30. Gracie (strong maybe)
> 31. Sir Tony
> 32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
> 33. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 34. DETROITPHA357
> 35. cquon (maybe)
> 36 . Missus cquon (maybe)


I have been trying to stay out of this thread as didn't think I could make it a second time around.
I guess the question for me now is "will I be 37" or "will I be a number later down the line"?
Trying to see if I can swing it.
Only way I will go is if Pete (Replicant Argent) also goes.
We need to "bitch" slap ourselves again.:r


----------



## BigVito

Blueface said:


> I have been trying to stay out of this thread as didn't think I could make it a second time around.
> I guess the question for me now is "will I be 37" or "will I be a number later down the line"?
> Trying to see if I can swing it.


you can have 17, I'll take 37 :r


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> I have been trying to stay out of this thread as didn't think I could make it a second time around.
> I guess the question for me now is "will I be 37" or "will I be a number later down the line"?
> Trying to see if I can swing it.
> Only way I will go is if Pete (Replicant Argent) also goes.
> We need to "bitch" slap ourselves again.:r


It would be awesome to have you both in Chicago again! :tu


----------



## Darb85

put me down for maybe. well have to see, how much is it?


----------



## icehog3

Darb85 said:


> put me down for maybe. well have to see, how much is it?


See post #1.


----------



## BigVito

Darb85 said:


> put me down for maybe. well have to see, how much is it?





icehog3 said:


> See post #1.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1025625&postcount=1


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito *paid*
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. DETROITPHA357 (All weekend!)
35. cquon (maybe) 
36 . Missus cquon (maybe)
37. Darb85 (maybe)


----------



## replicant_argent

Blueface said:


> I have been trying to stay out of this thread as didn't think I could make it a second time around.
> I guess the question for me now is "will I be 37" or "will I be a number later down the line"?
> Trying to see if I can swing it.
> Only way I will go is if Pete (Replicant Argent) also goes.
> We need to "bitch" slap ourselves again.:r


Shit...

no pressure..........

You sexy bitch.


----------



## snkbyt

:c looks like another big HERF


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> :c looks like another big HERF


Never too late, Alex.


----------



## jpa0741

Are we there yet, are we there yet, are we there yet.:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

Blueface said:


> I have been trying to stay out of this thread as didn't think I could make it a second time around.
> I guess the question for me now is "will I be 37" or "will I be a number later down the line"?
> Trying to see if I can swing it.
> Only way I will go is if Pete (Replicant Argent) also goes.
> We need to "bitch" slap ourselves again.:r


Swing it! Swing it! You did the solo in Stumptown.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Swing it! Swing it! You did the solo in Stumptown.


Tell it on the Mountain, Dave! :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Tell it on the Mountain, Dave! :tu


You know the funny thing about Carlos is he tells the funny stories BEFORE he starts drinkin'. :r


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> You know the funny thing about Carlos is he tells the funny stories BEFORE he starts drinkin'. :r


But when he drinks, he tells funny stories AND does funny dances...  :r


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> But when he drinks, he tells funny stories AND does funny dances...  :r


I was careful not to mention any dancing...Oregon has laws.


----------



## snkbyt

Bigwaved said:


> I was careful not to mention any dancing...Oregon has laws.


you mean the "NO Cuban Dancing while Intoxicated" law


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> But when he drinks, he tells funny stories AND does funny dances...  :r


Gave up tap.
Working on Breakdancing now.
Seems that dance involves being on the floor, which I usually get to see anyhow.:r


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> Gave up tap.
> Working on Breakdancing now.
> Seems that dance involves being on the floor, which I usually get to see anyhow.:r


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


>


:r:r:r
The Italian version is even funnier!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> I have been trying to stay out of this thread .:r


As u can c I've been trying to stay out as well:bn:bn
The boss said it's looking good for me. My girl will come with me this time if it's a go.:chk
PS: Dont waist your time replying, I wont c this thread for a week or so.


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> As u can c I've been trying to stay out as well:bn:bn
> The boss said it's looking good for me. My girl will come with me this time if it's a go.:chk
> PS: Dont waist your time replying, I wont c this thread for a week or so.


Oh,so no sex parties this time?


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> Oh,so no sex parties this time?


or leaving the HERF for the local Adult Hangouts.....................:r


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> or leaving the HERF for the local Adult Hangouts.....................:r


Busted Booker :r:r


----------



## Blueface

Old Sailor said:


> Busted Booker :r:r


Is that where he ran off for hours to?:r


----------



## dayplanner

Is anybody else looking for a roommate at the BW?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Oh,so no sex parties this time?






snkbyt said:


> or leaving the HERF for the local Adult Hangouts.....................:r






Old Sailor said:


> Busted Booker :r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> Is that where he ran off for hours to?:r


I didnt run i walked:tg


----------



## Jbailey

I might be looking for a roommate. I'm waiting to hear from a few friends.


----------



## Tristan

Blueface said:


> Gave up tap.
> Working on Breakdancing now.
> Seems that dance involves being on the floor, which I usually get to see anyhow.:r


This is coming from the guy who's got rhythm!


----------



## RPB67

Tristan said:


> This is coming from the guy who's got rhythm!


Just give him some of that coffee Tristan.

That will keep him moving.........:r:chk


----------



## Bigwaved

RPB67 said:


> Just give him some of that coffee Tristan.
> 
> That will keep him moving.........:r:chk


Richard, where is your name on this list?? :ss


----------



## King James

Bigwaved said:


> Richard, where is your name on this list?? :ss


yah, what he said. You best be comin'! :bx :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

#38. The Dakotan 

It's official. I'll be there! I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Dakotan said:


> #38. The Dakotan
> 
> It's official. I'll be there! I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. :ss


So you sold the tickets huh???:r

You are gonna meet some damn fine people there Jeff. Of course it wont' be the same without Capt Awesome there but never the less...........


----------



## Bigwaved

King James said:


> yah, what he said. You best be comin'! :bx :tu


Do we have to double dog dare him?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bigwaved said:


> Do we have to double dog dare him?


Hey BW?


----------



## Bigwaved

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey BW?


Booker? Is that you?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bigwaved said:


> Booker? Is that you?


Got some good news:al and some bad news. which1do u want 1st


----------



## Bigwaved

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Got some good news:al and some bad news. which1do u want 1st


Both.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bigwaved said:


> Both.


I was picked to get Homicide Training In Los Vegas with the LT
That dates were Sept 16th-21st. No prob after I got off the plan I was going to drive to ChiTown:tu
The LT asked me to stay for a extra day so we could let our hair down (were both bald go figure) I couldnt say do due to him flying us there 1st class and there paying for the extra day along with the trip class food and car.l
Looks like im going to miss out on a chance to herf it up with ya
I really wanted to make this one.


----------



## dayplanner

Jbailey said:


> I might be looking for a roommate. I'm waiting to hear from a few friends.


Let me know. I'll be there Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## Bigwaved

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I was picked to get Homicide Training In Los Vegas with the LT
> That dates were Sept 16th-21st. No prob after I got off the plan I was going to drive to ChiTown:tu
> The LT asked me to stay for a extra day so we could let our hair down (were both bald go figure) I couldnt say do due to him flying us there 1st class and there paying for the extra day along with the trip class food and car.l
> Looks like im going to miss out on a chance to herf it up with ya
> I really wanted to make this one.


Congrats on the training! We will get together sometime, brother. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I was picked to get Homicide Training In Los Vegas with the LT
> That dates were Sept 16th-21st. No prob after I got off the plan I was going to drive to ChiTown:tu
> The LT asked me to stay for a extra day so we could let our hair down (were both bald go figure) I couldnt say do due to him flying us there 1st class and there paying for the extra day along with the trip class food and car.l
> Looks like im going to miss out on a chance to herf it up with ya
> I really wanted to make this one.


You going to be the in charge of homicides now......:al


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I was picked to get Homicide Training In Los Vegas with the LT
> That dates were Sept 16th-21st. No prob after I got off the plan I was going to drive to ChiTown:tu
> The LT asked me to stay for a extra day so we could let our hair down (were both bald go figure) I couldnt say do due to him flying us there 1st class and there paying for the extra day along with the trip class food and car.l
> Looks like im going to miss out on a chance to herf it up with ya
> I really wanted to make this one.


I'm a maybe again.


----------



## Bigwaved

BigVito said:


> I'm a maybe again.


Do you work for "Days of Our Lives" or something?


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> Do you work for "Days of Our Lives" or something?


:r I'm a Doctor :tu


----------



## chip

Maybe I'll be there...but I did not have any fun at the first one.....


----------



## croatan

I just picked up on this thread today. I'd love to make it, not sure if I can yet. I'll look into it, though.


----------



## The Professor

croatan said:


> I just picked up on this thread today. I'd love to make it, not sure if I can yet. I'll look into it, though.


since you missed the last one, aren't you required by law to go to this one? IANAL, *but*....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> You going to be the in charge of homicides now......:al


Naw even tho I got several offers to go back but I refussed them, I like where Im at. Where else do u know of a place where u can get a 06 cadi stuck in the mud and the boss laugh at u. (not more that my cs fam tho):fu



chip said:


> Maybe I'll be there...but I did not have any fun at the first one.....


please tell me your kidding. Maybe u should have ducked off with me and mo to the private place.
:mn:chk


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> please tell me your kidding. Maybe u should have ducked off with me and mo to the private place.
> :mn:chk


:r was there room for one more?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> :r was there room for one more?


There was plenty of room. Next year u can come its a blast. (wait a min there was no party)


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> There was plenty of room. Next year u can come its a blast. (wait a min there was no party)


its always next year with you :tg:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> its always next year with you :tg:r


LOL thats what my girl says:r


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL thats what my girl says:r


 don't go spreading that rumor, Tom might get mad:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> don't go spreading that rumor, Tom might get mad:r


:r:chk:r:chk


----------



## BigVito

when do you get t o scratch Tom's butt?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> when do you get t o scratch Tom's butt?


Wooo this is getting way off track here, im messing up all over tonite. Im going to bed I think I hear my girl calling me gn


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wooo this is getting way off track here, im messing up all over tonite. Im going to bed I think I hear my girl calling me gn


:r goodnight


----------



## King James

is it sept yet?


----------



## jpa0741

jpa0741 said:


> The wife and I are thinking of taking a train from Dearborn MI to Chicago. My question is does anyone know how far it is from the train station to the hotel? Would it be practical to take a cab from the station to the hotel? Thanks for any help.
> 
> I can't wait to meet some of you infamous people from CS.:ss


Still wondering if anybody can answer this?:tu


----------



## King James

its about a 35 minute drive in perfect conditions from the chicago amtrak station to the herf spot. But depending on what time you would get there the ride could take upwards of an hour and 1/2 from chicago traffic. There may be a closer amtrak station but I am unaware of it. I'd look around on google maps

http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=1...14,-87.816467&spn=0.489246,1.165924&z=10&om=1


----------



## jpa0741

King James said:


> its about a 35 minute drive in perfect conditions from the chicago amtrak station to the herf spot. But depending on what time you would get there the ride could take upwards of an hour and 1/2 from chicago traffic. There may be a closer amtrak station but I am unaware of it. I'd look around on google maps
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=1...14,-87.816467&spn=0.489246,1.165924&z=10&om=1


Thanks for the info. That may turn out to be more of a pain in the a-- then it is worth. We will probably just drive. Booked hotel today. Looking forward to it.:ss


----------



## The Professor

King James said:


> its about a 35 minute drive in perfect conditions from the chicago amtrak station to the herf spot. But depending on what time you would get there the ride could take upwards of an hour and 1/2 from chicago traffic. There may be a closer amtrak station but I am unaware of it. I'd look around on google maps
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=1...14,-87.816467&spn=0.489246,1.165924&z=10&om=1


Can't he take the Metra NCS line (toward Antioch) to Rosemount and then catch a cab or get someone to pick him up at the Rosemount station? The fare on the train is $3.40 each way. Might be worth it....

PS, I could be wrong. Can someone from Chicago verify???


----------



## shaerza

Seems I wont make it after all, have the annual golf outing that weekend Sorry Tom, no one to scream out in the middle of the night =p


----------



## M1903A1

The Professor said:


> Can't he take the Metra NCS line (toward Antioch) to Rosemount and then catch a cab or get someone to pick him up at the Rosemount station? The fare on the train is $3.40 each way. Might be worth it....
> 
> PS, I could be wrong. Can someone from Chicago verify???


The Rosemont station's within walking distance of Shoeless Joe's, however it doesn't run back downtown after about 7 p.m.


----------



## King James

M1903A1 said:


> The Rosemont station's within walking distance of Shoeless Joe's, however it doesn't run back downtown after about 7 p.m.


Well I'm sure you IL boys can give better info than I. Only station I've been to is the chicago one and I know what hell traffic can be around there.


----------



## RenoB

This post is for BW Dave to help him get pumped. A coupla shots from my weekend in The Door a few weeks back.







And finally, here's Shoeless Joe's after the last MMH



I understand they've rebuilt!


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> This post is for BW Dave to help him get pumped. A coupla shots from my weekend in The Door a few weeks back.
> !


my wife is going up there with my daughter and friends this weekend. looks awesome. :tg


----------



## tchariya

The Professor said:


> Can't he take the Metra NCS line (toward Antioch) to Rosemount and then catch a cab or get someone to pick him up at the Rosemount station? The fare on the train is $3.40 each way. Might be worth it....
> 
> PS, I could be wrong. Can someone from Chicago verify???


Let me see if I can help. If you take Amtrak, you will arrive at Union Station. You can easily walk from Union Station to Olgive Transportation center (3 blocks away) and can catch the commuter to the Rosemont stop on the Metra NCS line. From the Rosemont stop, you can catch a cab to the hotel.

You just have to check the schedules

http://www.metrarail.com


----------



## jpa0741

tchariya said:


> Let me see if I can help. If you take Amtrak, you will arrive at Union Station. You can easily walk from Union Station to Olgive Transportation center (3 blocks away) and can catch the commuter to the Rosemont stop on the Metra NCS line. From the Rosemont stop, you can catch a cab to the hotel.
> 
> You just have to check the schedules
> 
> http://www.metrarail.com


Thanks for the help. This looks like it would work. I still may just drive probably be easier.:tu


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito *paid* (Who the [email protected]# knows!) 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
30. Gracie (strong maybe)
31. Sir Tony
32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
33. Suprise Guest *paid*
34. cquon (maybe) 
35 . Missus cquon (maybe)
36. Darb85 (maybe)
37. The Dakotan


----------



## Bigwaved

Thanks for the pictures, Rob. They are very nice!!


----------



## Twill413

Exactly a month today. WooHoo!


----------



## Dux

jpa0741 said:


> Still wondering if anybody can answer this?:tu


Check if your hotel has Airport pickup and Drop off. You can take the blue line train from Union Station to Ohare Airport then use the hotel shuttle service.

You will have to walk a few blocks to catch the city train and it's about an hour long ride from downtown chicago to the airport on the train.

This is how I made it to my First MM Herf :tu


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved
> 2. icehog3 *paid*
> 3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
> 4. Twill413
> 5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 7. Freddy (maybe)
> 8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 9. Resipsa (maybe)
> 10. mitro *paid*
> 11. RenoB
> 12. 68TriShield *paid*
> 13. Dux (maybe)
> 14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
> 15. DonJefe
> 16. Jbailey
> 17. BigVito *paid* (Who the [email protected]# knows!)
> 18. Tristan
> 19. Danielle
> 20. jpa0741
> 21. jpa0741's old lady
> 22. chibnkr
> 23. stashu
> 24. M1903A1 *paid*
> 25. catfish *paid*
> 26. drevim
> 27. Angel
> 28. omawasu
> 29. txdyna65 (strong maybe)
> 30. Gracie (strong maybe)
> 31. Sir Tony
> 32. Replicant Argent (maybe)
> 33. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 34. cquon (maybe)
> 35 . Missus cquon (maybe)
> 36. Darb85 (maybe)
> 37. The Dakotan
> *38. The Hollywoods(as long as work doesn't screw this up, too!)*


:tu:ss:al


----------



## icehog3

Dave's a killer!!


----------



## kenstogie

Can I pout here? I wish I could go.  

Give Than a helluva time I believe it's his birthday :bl:bl


----------



## icehog3

kenstogie said:


> Can I pout here? I wish I could go.
> 
> Give Than a helluva time I believe it's his birthday :bl:bl


Yes it is! 

We will have the Suprise Guest give him some B-Day spankings.


----------



## icehog3

We are about 4 weeks out my friends, time to start confirming plans and getting your buffet money in.....Can't wait to see yens all!!

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito *paid* (Who the [email protected]# knows!) 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. Sir Tony
30. Replicant Argent (maybe)
31. Suprise Guest *paid*
32. cquon (maybe) 
33 . Missus cquon (maybe)
34. Darb85 (maybe)
35. The Dakotan
36. hollywood
37. Mrs. hollywood


----------



## Bigwaved

Tom, 

Would you send your PayPal info to me via PM? Thanks.


----------



## Jbailey

Money is sent and on its way to you Tom.


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> We will have the Suprise Guest give him some B-Day spankings.


OH? hmmmm


----------



## 68TriShield

tchariya said:


> OH? hmmmm


Happy Birthday Than


----------



## Twill413

tchariya said:


> OH? hmmmm





68TriShield said:


> Happy Birthday Than


Than, you should start praying now that it is Jessica Alba.


----------



## field

Tom, I am a strong maybe! Thanks for doing this. :ss


----------



## icehog3

We are about 4 weeks out my friends, time to start confirming plans and getting your buffet money in.....Can't wait to see yens all!!

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito *paid* (Who the [email protected]# knows!) 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. Sir Tony
30. Replicant Argent (maybe)
31. Suprise Guest *paid*
32. cquon (maybe) 
33 . Missus cquon (maybe)
34. Darb85 (maybe)
35. The Dakotan
36. hollywood
37. Mrs. hollywood
38. field (strong maybe)


----------



## ResIpsa

Tom, is there a last day time frame to get money to you for the buffet?

I promise if I go to Chicage I'll leave my "man diaper" back in NY......of course, I call them my running shorts,


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Tom, is there a last day time frame to get money to you for the buffet?
> 
> I promise if I go to Chicage I'll leave my "man diaper" back in NY......of course, I call them my running shorts,


Sending a PM.


----------



## icehog3

Got the Man of the Hours buffet bux...thanks Dave!

We are about 4 weeks out my friends, time to start confirming plans and getting your buffet money in.....Can't wait to see yens all!!

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa (maybe)
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito *paid* (Who the [email protected]# knows!) 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. Sir Tony
30. Replicant Argent (maybe)
31. Suprise Guest *paid*
32. cquon (maybe) 
33 . Missus cquon (maybe)
34. Darb85 (maybe)
35. The Dakotan
36. hollywood
37. Mrs. hollywood
38. field (strong maybe)


----------



## ResIpsa

Tom, change me to a yes when you get a chance, thanks!


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Tom, change me to a yes when you get a chance, thanks!


SWEET!!!


----------



## icehog3

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy (maybe)
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito *paid* (Who the [email protected]# knows!) 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. Sir Tony
30. Replicant Argent (maybe)
31. Suprise Guest *paid*
32. cquon (maybe) 
33 . Missus cquon (maybe)
34. Darb85 (maybe)
35. The Dakotan
36. hollywood
37. Mrs. hollywood
38. field (strong maybe)


----------



## Puffy69

Tom..I wasnt gonna go because of the Florida herf too but im jonesin already..so im about 90% sure im coming...


----------



## JPH

Rock Star said:


> Tom..I wasnt gonna go because of the Florida herf too but im jonesin already..so im about 90% sure im coming...


Is there any way you could smuggle me in your suitecase?


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> Tom..I wasnt gonna go because of the Florida herf too but im jonesin already..so im about 90% sure im coming...


Nice!!! That's what I'm talkin' about! 

Do you have a duffle bag for Jeremy?  J/K, J, hope you might decide to show!


----------



## hollywood

Rock Star said:


> Tom..I wasnt gonna go because of the Florida herf too but im jonesin already..so im about 90% sure im coming...





ResIpsa said:


> Tom, change me to a yes when you get a chance, thanks!


Sweet!!:tu:ss


----------



## Bruce

hmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> hmmmmmmmm..........


You gotta, Bruce....and bring that mr.c character with ya!


----------



## Puffy69

Bruce said:


> hmmmmmmmm..........


Common Bruce..I need someone to fill my pipe with the good stuff..LoL


----------



## dayplanner

Look out Chi-town! 

Depart Austin, TX 9:50 am
Arrive O'hare 12:20 pm

Tom, your money is on the way, bro.


----------



## hollywood

cquon said:


> Look out Chi-town!
> 
> Depart Austin, TX 9:50 am
> Arrive O'hare 12:20 pm
> 
> Tom, your money is on the way, bro.


Right on Doyle!!:tu

Come on Bruce! Now that I know you like Ghurkas, I may have something worthwhile to gift you!?:r


----------



## ResIpsa

Rock Star said:


> Tom..I wasnt gonna go because of the Florida herf too but im jonesin already..so im about 90% sure im coming...





JPH said:


> Is there any way you could smuggle me in your suitecase?





Bruce said:


> hmmmmmmmm..........


must attend, all of you.......:tu


----------



## Tristan

ResIpsa said:


> Tom, change me to a yes when you get a chance, thanks!


Hell yes Vic! Can't wait to herf! :ss


----------



## Tristan

cquon said:


> Look out Chi-town!
> 
> Depart Austin, TX 9:50 am
> Arrive O'hare 12:20 pm


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Bigwaved

Bruce said:


> hmmmmmmmm..........


I double dog dare you...


----------



## The Professor

you guys are killin' me! why must I live so far away now?!?!?!?


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> you guys are killin' me! why must I live so far away now?!?!?!?


If you are not coming, then refrain from whining, d-wanker...We gave you plenty of valid excuses to try.


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> If you are not coming, then refrain from whining, d-wanker...We gave you plenty of valid excuses to try.


Yeah, yeah ... you're right. I'll refrain from whining and try to restrain my jealousy; but it's gonna be hard. You're going to have a blast, bro! Maybe we can find a way to get together the next I'm in the Pacific Northwest.

Enjoy the herf, bro!!!!!

(I just realized: I'm kind of like the King James of this MMH. :r :r)


----------



## 68TriShield

cquon said:


> Look out Chi-town!
> 
> Depart Austin, TX 9:50 am
> Arrive O'hare 12:20 pm
> 
> Tom, your money is on the way, bro.


Great news Doyle!


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> Yeah, yeah ... you're right. I'll refrain from whining and try to restrain my jealousy; but it's gonna be hard. You're going to have a blast, bro! Maybe we can find a way to get together the next I'm in the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> Enjoy the herf, bro!!!!!
> 
> (I just realized: I'm kind of like the King James of this MMH. :r :r)


You had better warn me if you make it to the PNW!


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> You had better warn me if you make it to the PNW!


I've got a conference in Seattle in May. Is that enough warning...?


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Yeah, yeah ... you're right. I'll refrain from whining and try to restrain my jealousy; but it's gonna be hard. You're going to have a blast, bro! Maybe we can find a way to get together the next I'm in the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> Enjoy the herf, bro!!!!!
> 
> (I just realized: I'm kind of like the King James of this MMH. :r :r)


:r 5 minute Darrel,


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> I've got a conference in Seattle in May. Is that enough warning...?


Yup. Let us make it a plan!


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> Yup. Let us make it a plan!


That may get tricky as I will have family obligations (haven't seen the fam since January 07 and won't until then). That said, I'll look into the possibility.


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> That may get tricky as I will have family obligations (haven't seen the fam since January 07 and won't until then). That said, I'll look into the possibility.


You were just teasing? Nice... In that case, you have to drive to Stumptown. What a d-wanker.


----------



## Puffy69

im in...100%


----------



## Bigwaved

Rock Star said:


> im in...100%


_*Yeah baby!*_


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> _*Yeah baby!*_


:tpd:good news Freddy!


----------



## Tristan

Rock Star said:


> im in...100%


HELL YEAH!


----------



## The MoB

shaping up to be another epic herf!


----------



## j6ppc

The MoB said:


> shaping up to be another epic herf!


Yep. Unfortunately any hopes I had of being able to attend were dashed this morning as my wife has to be in Tacoma for that *exact freaking period of time. *I'll be watching the mobherfwebcast again prolly skyping w/ Darrel just like we did last time.

Hope to make it to MMOB III in Florida!


----------



## BigVito

j6ppc said:


> Yep. Unfortunately any hopes I had of being able to attend were dashed this morning as my wife has to be in Tacoma for that *exact freaking period of time. *I'll be watching the mobherfwebcast again prolly skyping w/ Darrel just like we did last time.
> 
> *Hope to make it to MMOB III in Florida!*


That would be great if you could make that Jon :ss


----------



## icehog3

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Dux (maybe)
14. Mrs. Dux (maybe)
15. DonJefe
16. Jbailey
17. BigVito *paid* (Who the [email protected]# knows!) 
18. Tristan
19. Danielle
20. jpa0741
21. jpa0741's old lady
22. chibnkr
23. stashu
24. M1903A1 *paid*
25. catfish *paid*
26. drevim
27. Angel
28. omawasu
29. Sir Tony
30. Replicant Argent (maybe)
31. Suprise Guest *paid*
32. cquon (maybe) 
33 . Missus cquon (maybe)
34. Darb85 (maybe)
35. The Dakotan
36. hollywood
37. Mrs. hollywood
38. field (strong maybe)
39. Suprise guest #2
40. Suprise guest #3


----------



## 68TriShield

Count on it Tom :tu


----------



## Sir Tony

Tom,

I will get the money to you as soon as I pay for all my books for school, so sometime next week. I have to make sure I have enough money, lol.


----------



## catfish

No problemo tom, can't wait for it to get here. Maybe we could auction off one of the waitresses (sorry, my bad, the pig side of me just poped out again).


----------



## catfish

Sir Tony said:


> Tom,
> 
> I will get the money to you as soon as I pay for all my books for school, so sometime next week. I have to make sure I have enough money, lol.


 Whats more important, an education that will give you results for the rest of your life, or one single great night of cigars, friends, and BEER.


----------



## catfish

Hey my nanners just turned yellow.


----------



## tchariya

Keep replying to yourself catfish and you will get another green bunch!


----------



## Bigwaved

Auctions are fun! I just want to know who is wearing the smoking jacket to this one...:r


----------



## pipeyeti

sounds like fun. Who do I send my money to?:tu


----------



## The Professor

catfish said:


> Whats more important, an education that will give you results for the rest of your life, or one single great night of cigars, friends, and BEER.


See... I would have said:

What's more important, an education that will give you results for the rest of your life, or a college class???


----------



## Da Klugs

$ 19.60 is kind of steep. Do you have an economy plan? Is it OK if the 4 of us sleep in our Yugo? That includes all the booze too right?


----------



## Dux

It pains me to do this but I will have to take my name off the list. 
I want nothing more than to attend but life has been kicking me in the A$$ 
for that last few months so I have to pass on this event.. 

Doug/Dux

List of Attendees:

1. Bigwaved paid 
2. icehog3 paid
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) paid
6. Monique (Than's gal) paid
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way )
9. Resipsa paid
10. mitro paid
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield paid
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey
15. BigVito paid (Who the [email protected]# knows!) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741
19. jpa0741's old lady
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 paid
23. catfish paid
24. drevim
25. Angel
26. omawasu
27. Sir Tony
28. Replicant Argent (maybe)
29. Suprise Guest paid
30. cquon (maybe) 
31 . Missus cquon (maybe)
32. Darb85 (maybe)
33. The Dakotan
34. hollywood
35. Mrs. hollywood
36. field (strong maybe)
37. Suprise guest #2
38. Suprise guest #3


----------



## ResIpsa

I think I can dig a few things up for an auction. Always a good time!


----------



## Twill413

Sorry to hear that Doug. Good mojo being sent your way from my end, and I hope everyone else's. Guess that kinda puts the kaibash on Chipotle?

EDIT: Tom, czech is in the male...err check is in the Mail


----------



## Dux

Twill413 said:


> Sorry to hear that Doug. Good mojo being sent your way from my end, and I hope everyone else's. Guess that kinda puts the kaibash on Chipotle?


Thanks Tony.. I will miss that afternoon Chipotle Run :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

We are getting closer...


----------



## BigVito

Da Klugs said:


> $ 19.60 is kind of steep. Do you have an economy plan? Is it OK if the 4 of us sleep in our Yugo? That includes all the booze too right?


I'll pay Tom the $19.60 for you, just show up:chk


----------



## Bigwaved

BigVito said:


> I'll pay Tom the $19.60 for you, just show up:chk


How can he pass on that?


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> How can he pass on that?


we will find out :r


----------



## dayplanner

I have a "2 double bed" room reserved for Fri and Sat night at the BW (adjoining Shoeless Joe's). So, if anyone wants to split it, let me know.


----------



## Tristan

I'm so pumped for the herf! I see a couple gorillas missing in action; Backwoods, where you at bro?


----------



## hollywood

Tristan said:


> *I'm so pumped for the herf!* I see a couple gorillas missing in action; Backwoods, where you at bro?


I'm with you brother! Still trying to decide if we're flying or driving!?!?


----------



## Bigwaved

Tristan said:


> I'm so pumped for the herf! I see a couple gorillas missing in action; Backwoods, where you at bro?


He told me way back that he was coming! Do we have to have someone kidnap him?


----------



## Darb85

still trying to figure this one out. I really want to go but dont know if I can get there that friday. Ill try. I can send Payment friday Tom Will that work?

Fingers crossed!:tu
Brad


----------



## pipeyeti

Icehog3 please check your pm


----------



## Tristan

Bigwaved said:


> He told me way back that he was coming! Do we have to have someone kidnap him?


I'll pick him up on the way and smuggle him in :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

pipeyeti said:


> Icehog3 please check your pm


His computer is being repaired. He has been offline for a few days or so already.


----------



## 68TriShield

I need a place to stay if anyone has a spot,my plans fell through...


----------



## Twill413

68TriShield said:


> I need a place to stay if anyone has a spot,my plans fell through...


:sl D'oh!

Somebody please help him out so that I can rest easy tonight.


----------



## Seanohue

68TriShield said:


> I need a place to stay if anyone has a spot,my plans fell through...


You may be in luck. I need a place for MMH as well (provided that I can go for sure, it's probably a most likely thing at the moment).


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> I need a place to stay if anyone has a spot,my plans fell through...


Do you snore.......


----------



## King James

68TriShield said:


> I need a place to stay if anyone has a spot,my plans fell through...


I thought u were staying with me and the 2 tonys?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I thought u were staying with me and the 2 tonys?


:tpd:


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> I thought u were staying with me and the 2 tonys?


He is staying Friday and Sat, and would like to not have to switch rooms.


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67 said:


> Do you snore.......


Like a freight train but don't tell Doyle


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Like a freight train but don't tell Doyle


I was waiting to hear if you were going Rich,we talked about splitting a room.
I figured you weren't going...


----------



## tchariya

RPB67 said:


> Do you snore.......


nah...he farts in his sleep though!

:r


----------



## tchariya

cquon said:


> I have a "2 double bed" room reserved for Fri and Sat night at the BW (adjoining Shoeless Joe's). So, if anyone wants to split it, let me know.


Hey who was looking to split accommodations??


----------



## Bigwaved

We are getting closer...


----------



## Twill413

If anybody is looking to shack up on a budget, Jim (King James), Tony (Sir Tony), and myself have room for a fourth for Friday night ONLY. You can fight amonst the three of ya for the bed spot. PM me if interested.


----------



## 68TriShield

tchariya said:


> Hey who was looking to split accommodations??





Twill413 said:


> If anybody is looking to shack up on a budget, Jim (King James), Tony (Sir Tony), and myself have room for a fourth for Friday night ONLY. You can fight amonst the three of ya for the bed spot. PM me if interested.


Hey now!


----------



## dayplanner

68TriShield said:


> Like a freight train but don't tell Doyle


It's ok Dave - I snore AND fart in my sleep!


----------



## icehog3

Sorry I was without computer access for almost a week....I havce updated the list, but I have a check from Bay City MI and I am brain farting the user-name...please help.....

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey
15. BigVito *paid* (Who the [email protected]# knows!) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741
19. jpa0741's old lady
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28.Replicant Argent (maybe)
29. Suprise Guest *paid*
30. cquon (maybe) 
31 . Missus cquon (maybe)
32. Darb85 (maybe)
33. The Dakotan *paid*
34. hollywood
35. Mrs. hollywood
36. field (strong maybe)
37. Suprise guest #2
38. Suprise guest #3
39. pipeyeti


----------



## pipeyeti

Tom my check is already in the mail. Really looking forward to it.:tu


----------



## RenoB

Bigwaved said:


> We are getting closer...


... and closer


----------



## tchariya

And the Travel Trophy-ador is taking shape! Who is gonna be the first team to take it?!?!!?


----------



## BigVito

MMHII is uncertain for me :hn this is not a bad joke either.


----------



## icehog3

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28.Replicant Argent (maybe)
29. Suprise Guest *paid*
30. cquon (maybe) 
31 . Missus cquon (maybe)
32. Darb85 (maybe)
33. The Dakotan *paid*
34. hollywood
35. Mrs. hollywood
36. field (strong maybe)
37. Suprise guest #2
38. Suprise guest #3
39. pipeyeti


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> MMHII is uncertain for me :hn this is not a bad joke either.


Not good Perry, but totally understood.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Not good Perry, but totally understood.


If I don't make it I will still send out my donations for the auctions.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> If I don't make it I will still send out my donations for the auctions.


Don't worry about it, we just want you better Bro!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Don't worry about it, we just want you better Bro!


thanks. I feel like I'm stuck between a rock and a marshmallow


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> If I don't make it I will still send out my donations for the auctions.


Have faith Perry


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> Have faith Perry


have a little faith baby...have a little faith.........enough w/the negative waves (Kelly's Heroes)


----------



## omowasu

Hey Tom, I am still in, and Ill get payment to ya this weekend. I will also donate to the auction if needed. I will be coming in from Downtown, I can show up early and help with setup, etc. I have to give a presentation to 80 people on Friday morning tg :tg :tg) so Ill have to either wear a suit or change out of it somewhere... ugh...


----------



## Bigwaved

Tick, tick, tick...a couple more weeks.


----------



## icehog3

omowasu said:


> Hey Tom, I am still in, and Ill get payment to ya this weekend. I will also donate to the auction if needed. I will be coming in from Downtown, I can show up early and help with setup, etc. I have to give a presentation to 80 people on Friday morning tg :tg :tg) so Ill have to either wear a suit or change out of it somewhere... ugh...


Glad you're coming Scott....hoping that anyone who wants to help can bring a cigar donation....doesn't have to be anything crazy, if he raise $10-$15 with each persons lot we should be fine.


----------



## JPH

I Need A Place To Crash Saturday Night, And I Need It To Be *cheap*.

Pm Me

Thats Right Folks......

Waiting To Book Flight Untill I Know I Will Have A Spot To Sleep......


----------



## croatan

Eh, why the hell not? Got my tickets. I'm in!


----------



## Bigwaved

JPH said:


> I Need A Place To Crash Saturday Night, And I Need It To Be *cheap*.
> 
> Pm Me
> 
> Thats Right Folks......
> 
> Waiting To Book Flight Untill I Know I Will Have A Spot To Sleep......


Atta' boy! You just book the flight and bring a sleeping bag.


----------



## Bigwaved

croatan said:


> Eh, why the hell not? Got my tickets. I'm in!


Nice, James. See you there.


----------



## JPH

Bigwaved said:


> Atta' boy! You just book the flight and bring a sleeping bag.


The hotel lobby would love that.....


----------



## Bigwaved

JPH said:


> The hotel lobby would love that.....


Bring a cammo one then...


----------



## RenoB

croatan said:


> Eh, why the hell not? Got my tickets. I'm in!


Nice :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

croatan said:


> Eh, why the hell not? Got my tickets. I'm in!


Excellent news James!:ss


----------



## icehog3

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28.Replicant Argent (maybe)
29. Suprise Guest *paid*
30. cquon (maybe) 
31 . Missus cquon (maybe)
32. Darb85 (maybe)
33. The Dakotan *paid*
34. hollywood
35. Mrs. hollywood
36. field (strong maybe)
37. Suprise guest #2
38. Suprise guest #3
39. pipeyeti
40. Croatan
41. Croatan's "Corruptor"
42. JPH (maybe)


----------



## croatan

Oh, and count me as plus one. I'm bringing an old friend and ardent cigar smoker who I thank (and blame) for my addiction.


----------



## icehog3

croatan said:


> Oh, and count me as plus one. I'm bringing an old friend and ardent cigar smoker who I thank (and blame) for my addiction.


Excellent James!!


----------



## Twill413

JPH said:


> I Need A Place To Crash Saturday Night, And I Need It To Be *cheap*.
> 
> Pm Me
> 
> Thats Right Folks......
> 
> Waiting To Book Flight Untill I Know I Will Have A Spot To Sleep......


You can't just be coming on Saturday are you Jeremy?


----------



## JPH

Twill413 said:


> You can't just be coming on Saturday are you Jeremy?


No, I'm hopefully staying with you on friday...splitting $ of course??

I still need to find Saturday sleeping...B4 i book it


----------



## Twill413

JPH said:


> No, I'm hopefully staying with you on friday...splitting $ of course??
> 
> I still need to find Saturday sleeping...B4 i book it


Room spot is all yours. C'mon guys, somebody's gotta have a little floor space available.


----------



## tchariya

He can stay with me..either at my condo 45 min away or at the hotel with 2 of my new 'initiate' friends....oh which reminds me.....


icehog3 pm!


----------



## JPH

...Booked...

Arrive: 5:14pm Friday

Depart: 7:50am Sunday

Ohhh yeah..... OK ...food check going out ASAP.



Twill413 said:


> Room spot is all yours. C'mon guys, somebody's gotta have a little floor space available.





tchariya said:


> He can stay with me..either at my condo 45 min away or at the hotel with 2 of my new 'initiate' friends....oh which reminds me.....
> 
> icehog3 pm!


----------



## tchariya

JPH said:


> ...Booked...
> 
> Arrive: 5:14pm Friday
> 
> Depart: 7:50am Sunday
> 
> Ohhh yeah..... OK ...food check going out ASAP.


WTF 7:50AM are you crazy? we might still be smoking!
You need probably need to walk to the airport.


----------



## JPH

I wasnt sure what people were up too on Sunday and didnt wana just sit around considering thext flight leaves 6 or so hours later...I may change it...



tchariya said:


> WTF 7:50AM are you crazy? we might still be smoking!
> You need probably need to walk to the airport.


----------



## Bigwaved

JPH said:


> ...Booked...
> 
> Arrive: 5:14pm Friday
> 
> Depart: 7:50am Sunday
> 
> Ohhh yeah..... OK ...food check going out ASAP.


Now we are talkin'!


----------



## JPH

OK so I changed my flight a little bit 

Depart: 3:15pm
afternoon Cleveland, OH
Cleveland Hopkins International (CLE)
City Guide 
Arrive: 3:40pm
afternoon Chicago, IL
Chicago O'Hare International (ORD) 



Depart: 1:30pm
afternoon Chicago, IL
Chicago O'Hare International (ORD)
City Guide 
Arrive: 3:54pm
afternoon Cleveland, OH
Cleveland Hopkins International (CLE)



Food: paid
Flight: paid
Friday night: check
Saturday: 

This is going to rule.


----------



## snkbyt

have fun all...............see at MMHIII in 08


----------



## catfish

JPH said:


> I wasnt sure what people were up too on Sunday and didnt wana just sit around considering thext flight leaves 6 or so hours later...I may change it...


 He'll just go straight from the post herf to the airport.


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to make this one.  But LOLH is looking good. :tu


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to make this one.  But LOLH is looking good. :tu


Hope you can make that one Eric! :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28.Replicant Argent (maybe)
29. Suprise Guest *paid*
30. cquon (maybe) 
31 . Missus cquon (maybe)
32. Darb85 (maybe)
33. The Dakotan *paid*
34. hollywood
35. Mrs. hollywood
36. field *paid*
37. Suprise guest #2
38. Suprise guest #3
39. pipeyeti
40. Croatan
41. Croatan's "Corruptor"
42. JPH *paid*


----------



## Sancho

PM sent to Tom re:me being illiterate


----------



## icehog3

Sancho said:


> PM sent to Tom re:me being illiterate


PM returned....You're in Chris!! :tu


----------



## JPH

There is an outlet mall in CHI that has some cool stuff....I wont have a car but wouldnt mind going if anyone else wants to check it out....like saturday afternoon....? PM me if interested.


----------



## replicant_argent

looks like I am not in for this, but working hard to make MMHIII in FL!!


----------



## icehog3

replicant_argent said:


> looks like I am not in for this, but working hard to make MMHIII in FL!!


Bummer (insert "sad" smilie here).

Hope to herf with you in FLA!


----------



## icehog3

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28. Suprise Guest *paid*
29. cquon (maybe) 
30 . Missus cquon (maybe)
31. Darb85 (maybe)
32. The Dakotan *paid*
33. hollywood
34. Mrs. hollywood
35. field *paid*
36. Suprise guest #2
37. Suprise guest #3
38. pipeyeti
39. Croatan
40. Croatan's "Corruptor"
41. JPH *paid*


----------



## snkbyt

almost that time again....................then MMHIII


----------



## tchariya

JPH said:


> There is an outlet mall in CHI that has some cool stuff....I wont have a car but wouldnt mind going if anyone else wants to check it out....like saturday afternoon....? PM me if interested.


The outlet mall is down the road from me. Chicago Premium Outlet mall.
It is about 30-45 minutes away from Shoeless Joes....

You aren't attending the post herf b-herf-day party?


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> The outlet mall is down the road from me. Chicago Premium Outlet mall.
> It is about 30-45 minutes away from Shoeless Joes....
> 
> You aren't attending the post herf b-herf-day party?


he doesn't have a clue of what he is doing


----------



## JPH

tchariya said:


> The outlet mall is down the road from me. Chicago Premium Outlet mall.
> It is about 30-45 minutes away from Shoeless Joes....
> 
> You aren't attending the post herf b-herf-day party?


I'm attending all the herfs.....If there is time I wanted to go there...no biggie.


----------



## JPH

BigVito said:


> he doesn't have a clue of what he is doing


And its the best feeling.....


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> And its the best feeling.....


:r true, you have plenty of time to herf and shop. :tu


----------



## Sancho

Money sent


----------



## icehog3

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28. Suprise Guest *paid*
29. cquon (maybe) 
30 . Missus cquon (maybe)
31. Darb85 (maybe)
32. The Dakotan *paid*
33. hollywood
34. Mrs. hollywood
35. field *paid*
36. Suprise guest #2
37. Suprise guest #3
38. pipeyeti
39. Croatan
40. Croatan's "Corruptor"
41. JPH *paid*
42. Sancho *paid*
43. Sancho's friend *paid*


----------



## icehog3

Got a nice auction package from Kenny today....the MoB thanks you Kenny, and wishes you were going to be there!


----------



## txdyna65

icehog3 said:


> Got a nice auction package from Kenny today....the MoB thanks you Kenny, and wishes you were going to be there!


It was the least I could do for not being able to attend Tom. (damn work) Oh well theres always MMH III in FL.


----------



## icehog3

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28. Suprise Guest *paid*
29. cquon *paid *
30. Darb85 (maybe)
31. The Dakotan *paid*
32. hollywood
33. Mrs. hollywood
34. field *paid*
35. Suprise guest #2
36. Suprise guest #3
37. pipeyeti
38. Croatan
39. Croatan's "Corruptor"
40. JPH *paid*
41. Sancho *paid*
42. Sancho's friend *paid*


----------



## Seanohue

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28. Suprise Guest *paid*
29. cquon *paid *
30. Darb85 (maybe)
31. The Dakotan *paid*
32. hollywood
33. Mrs. hollywood
34. field *paid*
35. Suprise guest #2
36. Suprise guest #3
37. pipeyeti
38. Croatan
39. Croatan's "Corruptor"
40. JPH *paid*
41. Sancho *paid*
42. Sancho's friend *paid*
43. Seanohue (if his car is fixed by then)

Hope it's not too late to register, but I think I can make it, provided my car is fixed by then. I am lookin to split a hotel room with someone, if they have room or are still looking for one.


----------



## icehog3

Not too late at all Sean! :tu

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28. Suprise Guest *paid*
29. cquon *paid *
30. Darb85 (maybe)
31. The Dakotan *paid*
32. hollywood
33. Mrs. hollywood
34. field *paid*
35. Suprise guest #2
36. Suprise guest #3
37. pipeyeti
38. Croatan
39. Croatan's "Corruptor"
40. JPH *paid*
41. Sancho *paid*
42. Sancho's friend *paid*
43. Seanohue (if his car is fixed by then)


----------



## BigVito

why do people wait so long to pay


----------



## Bigwaved

*2!*...


----------



## croatan

BigVito said:


> why do people wait so long to pay


Is the buffet compulsory? I had planned on ordering off the menu.


----------



## BigVito

croatan said:


> Is the buffet compulsory? I had planned on ordering off the menu.


I don't speak for Tom, but I feel if you are only ordering from the menu and won't eat the buffet you wouldn't or shouldn't have to pay. Remember that is my opinion only


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I don't speak for Tom, but I feel if you are only ordering from the menu and won't eat the buffet you wouldn't or shouldn't have to pay. Remember that is my opinion only


Yeah, but that opinion would be wrong. Shoeless Joe's charges me per head at the event, they won't be responsible to watch who is eating the buffet and who isn't. So I pay $19 for everyone there. Got stiffed with a bill last time for those "ordering off the menu" as well.

Please read this as it is intended, without any "tone" to it....I just need to make sure everyone understands the deal. I apologize as I knw the buffet is more finger food than anything else. I wanted to go with a more expensive buffet from MMI that had actual dinner type items, but that got shot down by a landslide.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, but that opinion would be wrong. Shoeless Joe's charges me per head at the event, they won't be responsible to watch who is eating the buffet and who isn't. So I pay $19 for everyone there. Got stiffed with a bill last time for those "ordering off the menu" as well.
> 
> Please read this as it is intended, without any "tone" to it....I just need to make sure everyone understands the deal. I apologize as I knw the buffet is more finger food than anything else. I wanted to go with a more expensive buffet from MMI that had actual dinner type items, but that got shot down by a landslide.


:tu thank you Tom,
I knew I had a boneheaded answer. 
One thing that does piss me off is the MMHI the freeloaders are from here. 
they know dam well who they are and they smiled the whole time they did that crap. great ethics 

Ok back to my corner :hn


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :tu thank you Tom,
> I knew I had a boneheaded answer.
> One thing that does piss me off is the MMHI the freeloaders are from here.
> they know dam well who they are and they smiled the whole time they did that crap. great ethics
> 
> Ok back to my corner :hn


It's all good brother, I just hope you are ready to smoke in 2 weeks! :tu


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> It's all good brother, I just hope you are ready to smoke in 2 weeks! :tu


that make two brother  I will know better after 12Sept2007


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Got stiffed with a bill last time for those "ordering off the menu" as well.
> 
> I wanted to go with a more expensive buffet from MMI that had actual dinner type items, but that got shot down by a landslide.


Sentence one, all I have to say is:

Airfare (for some) - A lot of $
Hotel - A little bit of $ depending on your arrangements
Buffet - $19, a great deal IMO
Herfing with Dozens of fine gorillas - $PRICELESS$

Second part, while it is technically "finger food", I don't remember anyone complaining that they didn't get enough to eat. There is plenty of food to make a meal out of IMHO, and I like to eat.

Get that money to Tom and make his life just a shade easier. Don't make the MoBsters come after you! :bx and :gn


----------



## tchariya

Tom, just like last time; make it a point to tell the wait staff and us herfers that menu items and all drinks are to be on individual tabs.

That general tab split bs is gonna fux0r someone over.


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> Tom, just like last time; make it a point to tell the wait staff and us herfers that menu items and all drinks are to be on individual tabs.
> 
> That general tab split bs is gonna fux0r someone over.


:tpd:x100


----------



## croatan

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, but that opinion would be wrong. Shoeless Joe's charges me per head at the event, they won't be responsible to watch who is eating the buffet and who isn't. So I pay $19 for everyone there. Got stiffed with a bill last time for those "ordering off the menu" as well.


Ok, thanks for the clarification--if that was somewhere else in the thread, then I must have missed it. I dislike buffets but will gladly pay the cover charge, as it were.


----------



## Bigwaved

croatan said:


> Ok, thanks for the clarification--if that was somewhere else in the thread, then I must have missed it. I dislike buffets but will gladly pay the cover charge, as it were.


Poor Warren and Jimmy...


----------



## The Professor

croatan said:


> Ok, thanks for the clarification--if that was somewhere else in the thread, then I must have missed it. I dislike buffets but will gladly pay the cover charge, as it were.


FWIW, the buffet finger food (pizza, tater skins deluxe, etc.) was pretty good and quite plentiful. i think i ate a bigger/late lunch, too; but I know I didn't order anymore food after the dinner. just my :2 I *wish* I was going to be there for the buffet ... the tater skins were mmm-mmm good.

:dr


----------



## 68TriShield

croatan said:


> Ok, thanks for the clarification--if that was somewhere else in the thread, then I must have missed it. I dislike buffets but will gladly pay the cover charge, as it were.


The herfing with our peeps is so worth it James and the menu is pretty good really.I ordered lunch Saturday before the main event(a bunch of us did)and I had a zero complaint to price ratio.Keep in mind I like to eat 

BTW the menu is online...


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> The herfing with our peeps is so worth it James and the menu is pretty good really.I ordered lunch Saturday before the main event(a bunch of us did)and I had a zero complaint to price ratio.Keep in mind I like to eat
> 
> BTW the menu is online...


All you can eat Buffet for $19.00 per person, tax and gratuity included:
Stuffed Mushrooms
Toasted Ravioli
Potato Skins
Assorted Pizza
Mozzarella Sticks
Chicken Wings (Hot, Medium or Mild)

Shoeless Joe's Menu:
http://www.shoelessjoesrosemont.com/joesmenu.htm


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> All you can eat Buffet for $19.00 per person, tax and gratuity included:
> *Stuffed Mushrooms
> Toasted Ravioli*
> Potato Skins
> Assorted Pizza
> Mozzarella Sticks
> Chicken Wings (Hot, Medium or Mild)
> 
> Shoeless Joe's Menu:
> http://www.shoelessjoesrosemont.com/joesmenu.htm


:dr:dr


----------



## JPH

BigVito said:


> :tu thank you Tom,
> I knew I had a boneheaded answer.
> One thing that does piss me off is the MMHI the freeloaders are from here.
> they know dam well who they are and they smiled the whole time they did that crap. great ethics
> 
> Ok back to my corner :hn


He doesn't know what he's doing

(Sound familiar?)

LOL..... your my hero.


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> He doesn't know what he's doing
> 
> (Sound familiar?)
> 
> LOL..... your my hero.


what is your problem?


----------



## JPH

BigVito said:


> what is your problem?


I miss you


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> All you can eat Buffet for $19.00 per person, tax and gratuity included:
> Stuffed Mushrooms
> Toasted Ravioli
> Potato Skins
> Assorted Pizza
> Mozzarella Sticks
> Chicken Wings (Hot, Medium or Mild)
> 
> Shoeless Joe's Menu:
> http://www.shoelessjoesrosemont.com/joesmenu.htm


And it ain't like regular buffet food. It is their regular menu appetizers, just in boatload form. I forgot about those mushrooms :dr


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> I miss you


----------



## JPH

BigVito said:


>


LOL

I'm pumed for this herf....

:al :w :mn o :chk

Not many things in life are like a herf.....


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm pumed for this herf....
> 
> :al :w :mn o :chk
> 
> Not many things in life are like a herf.....


to bad your beating around the bush.


----------



## JPH

BigVito said:


> to bad your beating around the bush.


That I don't get?


----------



## mr.c

icehog3 said:


> A*ll you can eat Buffet for $19.00 per person, tax and gratuity included:*
> Stuffed Mushrooms
> Toasted Ravioli
> Potato Skins
> Assorted Pizza
> Mozzarella Sticks
> Chicken Wings (Hot, Medium or Mild)
> 
> Shoeless Joe's Menu:
> http://www.shoelessjoesrosemont.com/joesmenu.htm


can you break that into 3 easy payments for me ? :al


----------



## BigVito

mr.c said:


> can you break that into 3 easy payments for me ? :al


yes 18.98 down ...


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> can you break that into 3 easy payments for me ? :al


Joe, I can break down whatever you like My Brother....I will even Breakdance for you if I must!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Joe, I can break down whatever you like My Brother....I will even *Breakdance* for you if I must!


:BS I will want a video of this.


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Joe, I can break down whatever you like My Brother....I will even Breakdance for you if I must!


oh shizznat! NW side representin'!


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> oh shizznat! NW side representin'!


Fo shizzle, my nizzle.


----------



## icehog3

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28. Suprise Guest *paid*
29. cquon *paid *
30. Darb85 (maybe)
31. The Dakotan *paid*
32. hollywood
33. Mrs. hollywood
34. field *paid*
35. Suprise guest #2
36. Suprise guest #3
37. pipeyeti
38. Croatan *paid* 
39. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
40. JPH *paid*
41. Sancho *paid*
42. Sancho's friend *paid*
43. Seanohue (if his car is fixed by then)


----------



## catfish

icehog3 said:


> Fo shizzle, my nizzle.


 What???


----------



## Jbailey

Counting down the days, can't wait. 
Should be two great days of herfing!:tu


----------



## BigVito

catfish said:


> What???


I think his nipple is hot


----------



## Bigwaved

BigVito said:


> I think his nipple is hot


My suggestion is that you keep your nipple admiration to yourself...


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> My suggestion is that you keep your nipple admiration to yourself...


I was interpreting what the hog said, I have no interest in his nipple :tg


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> I was interpreting what the hog said, I have no interest in his nipple :tg


I have nipples Focker, could you milk me?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> I have nipples Focker, could you milk me?


:r:r great movie bro. :tu


----------



## catfish

BigVito said:


> I think his nipple is hot


 I thought that he wanted a fizzle on his nipple, which will cost you a weeks pay check in vegas.


----------



## Sancho

Im excited, now to reserve a hotel room at the holiday inn and be done with it! :ss


----------



## icehog3

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28. Suprise Guest *paid*
29. cquon *paid *
30. Darb85 (maybe)
31. The Dakotan *paid*
32. hollywood
33. Mrs. hollywood
34. field *paid*
35. Suprise guest #2
36. Suprise guest #3
37. pipeyeti
38. Croatan *paid* 
39. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
40. JPH *paid*
41. Sancho *paid*
42. Sancho's friend *paid*
43. Seanohue *paid*


----------



## icehog3

Another update after payment from Larry, and a note from Jon saying he has something for the auction. 

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. drevim
25 Angel
26 omawasu
27 Sir Tony
28. Suprise Guest *paid*
29. cquon *paid *
30. Darb85 (maybe)
31. The Dakotan *paid*
32. hollywood
33. Mrs. hollywood
34. field *paid*
35. Suprise guest #2
36. Suprise guest #3
37. pipeyeti *paid*
38. Croatan *paid* 
39. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
40. JPH *paid*
41. Sancho *paid*
42. Sancho's friend *paid*
43. Seanohue *paid*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

http://www.ratestogo.com/Hotel.asp?HotelID=12189&inDate=2007-9-21&outDate=2007-9-23&curr=USD

Just for your info - this is a link to Rates to Go that has $80 rooms at the Best Western. There are only 8 rooms left at this price by the looks of things. It was a bit of a saving for me when I stayed there in May.

Have a great time guys :tu- I wish I was gonna be there but two "USA" trips in 4 months is somewhat of a stretch (still paying off the last one!):hn

I look forward to the pics and video (hopefully).


----------



## RenoB

Room booked at the BW, Friday nite only :tu

If anyone needs a room, this one has two beds.

And thanks for the link Michelle, not only did it remind me that I needed a room but it was the best rate I could find.


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> http://www.ratestogo.com/Hotel.asp?HotelID=12189&inDate=2007-9-21&outDate=2007-9-23&curr=USD
> 
> Just for your info - this is a link to Rates to Go that has $80 rooms at the Best Western. There are only 8 rooms left at this price by the looks of things. It was a bit of a saving for me when I stayed there in May.
> 
> Have a great time guys :tu- I wish I was gonna be there but two "USA" trips in 4 months is somewhat of a stretch (still paying off the last one!):hn
> 
> I look forward to the pics and video (hopefully).


Thanks Michelle!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> Another update after payment from Stan.
> 
> UPDATED "PAID" LIST
> 
> *Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.
> 
> What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*
> 
> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved *paid *
> 2. icehog3 *paid*
> 3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
> 4. Twill413 *paid*
> 5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 7. Freddy
> 8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 9. Resipsa *paid*
> 10. mitro *paid*
> 11. RenoB *paid*
> 12. 68TriShield *paid*
> 13. DonJefe
> 14. Jbailey *paid*
> 15. BigVito *paid* (maybe)
> 16. Tristan
> 17. Danielle
> 18. jpa0741 *paid*
> 19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
> 20. chibnkr
> 21. stashu *paid*
> 22. M1903A1 *paid*
> 23. catfish *paid*
> 24. drevim
> 25 Angel
> 26 omawasu
> 27 Sir Tony
> 28. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 29. cquon *paid *
> 30. Darb85 (maybe)
> 31. The Dakotan *paid*
> 32. hollywood
> 33. Mrs. hollywood
> 34. field *paid*
> 35. Suprise guest #2
> 36. Suprise guest #3
> 37. pipeyeti *paid*
> 38. Croatan *paid*
> 39. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
> 40. JPH *paid*
> 41. Sancho *paid*
> 42. Sancho's friend *paid*
> 43. Seanohue *paid*


----------



## Scud

Is it too late to join this? I'm right up the road


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> Is it too late to join this? I'm right up the road


It is not....you can mail me a check for $19 or Paypal $19.60 to me this week. Hope to see you there.


----------



## ResIpsa

take the train or fly......take the train or fly........


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> take the train or fly......take the train or fly........


Only if the train has a smoking car!!!


----------



## icehog3

Another update after payments from Dave and Chip.

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan
17. Danielle
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu *paid*
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. Chip *paid*
25. omawasu
26. Sir Tony
27. Suprise Guest *paid*
28. cquon *paid *
29. Darb85 (maybe)
30. The Dakotan *paid*
31. hollywood *paid*
32. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
33. field *paid*
34. Suprise guest #2
35. Suprise guest #3
36. pipeyeti *paid*
37. Croatan *paid* 
38. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
39. JPH *paid*
40. Sancho *paid*
41. Sancho's friend *paid*
42. Seanohue *paid*


----------



## icehog3

Another update after payments from Tristan and Danielle.

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. DonJefe
14. Jbailey *paid*
15. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
16. Tristan *paid*
17. Danielle *paid*
18. jpa0741 *paid*
19. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
20. chibnkr
21. stashu *paid*
22. M1903A1 *paid*
23. catfish *paid*
24. Chip *paid*
25. omawasu
26. Sir Tony
27. Suprise Guest *paid*
28. cquon *paid *
29. Darb85 (maybe)
30. The Dakotan *paid*
31. hollywood *paid*
32. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
33. field *paid*
34. Suprise guest #2
35. Suprise guest #3
36. pipeyeti *paid*
37. Croatan *paid* 
38. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
39. JPH *paid*
40. Sancho *paid*
41. Sancho's friend *paid*
42. Seanohue *paid*


----------



## icehog3

Scott (omawasu) stopped by with payment and a donation for the auction...Thanks Scott!!

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. jpa0741 *paid*
18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
19. chibnkr
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. cquon *paid *
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. hollywood *paid*
30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
31. field *paid*
32. Suprise guest #2
33. Suprise guest #3
34. pipeyeti *paid*
35. Croatan *paid* 
36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
37. JPH *paid*
38. Sancho *paid*
39. Sancho's friend *paid*
40. Seanohue *paid*


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Scott (omawasu) stopped by with payment and a donation for the auction...Thanks Scott!!
> 
> UPDATED "PAID" LIST
> 
> *Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.
> 
> What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*
> 
> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved *paid *
> 2. icehog3 *paid*
> 3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
> 4. Twill413 *paid*
> 5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 7. Freddy
> 8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 9. Resipsa *paid*
> 10. mitro *paid*
> 11. RenoB *paid*
> 12. 68TriShield *paid*
> 13. Jbailey *paid*
> 14. BigVito *paid* (maybe)
> 15. Tristan *paid*
> 16. Danielle *paid*
> 17. jpa0741 *paid*
> 18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
> 19. chibnkr
> 20. stashu *paid*
> 21. M1903A1 *paid*
> 22. catfish *paid*
> 23. Chip *paid*
> 24. omawasu *paid*
> 25. Sir Tony
> 26. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 27. cquon *paid *
> 28. The Dakotan *paid*
> 29. hollywood *paid*
> 30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
> 31. field *paid*
> 32. Suprise guest #2
> 33. Suprise guest #3
> 34. pipeyeti *paid*
> 35. Croatan *paid*
> 36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
> 37. JPH *paid*
> 38. Sancho *paid*
> 39. Sancho's friend *paid*
> 40. Seanohue *paid*


pre herf Saturday 15Sept2007


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> pre herf Saturday 15Sept2007


Where's that at?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Where's that at?


where do you want it to be at?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> where do you want it to be at?


My overtime detail Saturday night :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> My overtime detail Saturday night :r


:r I'll call it in.:tu


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r I'll call it in.:tu


Still hoping you are well enough to make it.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Still hoping you are well enough to make it.


thank you. I havent hard back from APM :hn no food from 0800 till after the procedure at 1600 very very big big breakfast


----------



## King James

Tom, do you have a paypal acct?


----------



## Bigwaved

King James said:


> Tom, do you have a paypal acct?


He does.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Tom, do you have a paypal acct?


wow, you kidding?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> wow, you kidding?


???


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> ???


wow you not in a joking mood :tg


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Tom, do you have a paypal acct?


I do, you need it my Broham?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I do, you need it my Broham?


I'm going to say yes  
what do I win? :r:r


----------



## icehog3

You win me bringing the substance of the thread back to the top.

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. jpa0741 *paid*
18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
19. chibnkr
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. cquon *paid *
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. hollywood *paid*
30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
31. field *paid*
32. Suprise guest #2
33. Suprise guest #3
34. pipeyeti *paid*
35. Croatan *paid* 
36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
37. JPH *paid*
38. Sancho *paid*
39. Sancho's friend *paid*
40. Seanohue *paid*


----------



## King James

if you could send me the paypall addy that would be stupendous


----------



## Bigwaved

In a week...:ss


----------



## Twill413

Bigwaved said:


> In a week...:ss


:tpd:

It's like waiting for Christmas. Is it time yet? How about now?


----------



## catfish

I can't wait for next week.:tu


----------



## tchariya

Damn...no...I CAN'T WAIT til next week!


----------



## snkbyt

tchariya said:


> Damn...no...I CAN'T WAIT til next week!


oh sure..............rub it in my face that I won't be attending this one


----------



## icehog3

One week out Boys! Let's get this finalized! :tu

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. 4WheelVFR (maybe)
4. Twill413 *paid*
5. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
6. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. jpa0741 *paid*
18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
19. chibnkr
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. cquon *paid *
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. hollywood *paid*
30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
31. field *paid*
32. Suprise guest #2
33. Suprise guest #3
34. pipeyeti *paid*
35. Croatan *paid* 
36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
37. JPH *paid*
38. Sancho *paid*
39. Sancho's friend *paid*
40. Seanohue *paid*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bigwaved

snkbyt said:


> oh sure..............rub it in my face that I won't be attending this one


You picked your wedding day, not us...


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> Six days out Boys! Let's get this finalized! :tu
> 
> UPDATED "PAID" LIST
> 
> *Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.
> 
> What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*
> 
> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved *paid *
> 2. icehog3 *paid*
> 3. Twill413 *paid*
> 4. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 6. Seanohue *paid*
> 7. Freddy
> 8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 9. Resipsa *paid*
> 10. mitro *paid*
> 11. RenoB *paid*
> 12. 68TriShield *paid*
> 13. Jbailey *paid*
> 14. BigVito *paid* (maybe)
> 15. Tristan *paid*
> 16. Danielle *paid*
> 17. jpa0741 *paid*
> 18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
> 19. chibnkr
> 20. stashu *paid*
> 21. M1903A1 *paid*
> 22. catfish *paid*
> 23. Chip *paid*
> 24. omawasu *paid*
> 25. Sir Tony
> 26. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 27. cquon *paid *
> 28. The Dakotan *paid*
> 29. hollywood *paid*
> 30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
> 31. field *paid*
> 32. Suprise guest #2
> 33. Suprise guest #3
> 34. pipeyeti *paid*
> 35. Croatan *paid*
> 36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
> 37. JPH *paid*
> 38. Sancho *paid*
> 39. Sancho's friend *paid*


----------



## icehog3

BWDave has left the Great Northwest for the Windy City...the Official Countdown has begun! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> BWDave has left the Great Northwest for the Windy City...the Official Countdown has begun! :tu


I hope theres a chance for some pre pre herfing for you guys :ss


----------



## tchariya

Tom, is it too late to add a third for me?


----------



## snkbyt

:ss:ss:sssmoke a few for me


----------



## mitro

Well I booked a room for Friday night. I was planning on going home when we close Joe's down, but now I can REALLY have some fun. The weather is looking outstanding for next weekend as well! :tu


----------



## tchariya

mitro said:


> Well I booked a room for Friday night. I was planning on going home when we close Joe's down, but now I can REALLY have some fun. The weather is looking outstanding for next weekend as well! :tu


Montgomery IL??? Shiznat!! I'm just next door in Oswego/Aurora.....Come hang out at the Bull and Bear Sunday for some NFL football! I'm the only buddha asian guy there!


----------



## Jbailey

Still deciding whether I want to leave thursday night after work at 10:00 and drive to Madison so I got a two hour drive to the herf on friday, or leave early friday morning and drive straight to the herf. Either way it's going to be a long drive. 

Can't wait!


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> BWDave has left the Great Northwest for the Windy City...the Official Countdown has begun! :tu


Touched down a few hours ago. We had a late dinner. All is well.


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> Tom, is it too late to add a third for me?


No Than, that is fine Brother. :tu


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Touched down a few hours ago. We had a late dinner. All is well.


Welcome to Chicago Dave!


----------



## snkbyt

Bigwaved said:


> Touched down a few hours ago. We had a late dinner. All is well.


have fun Dave...........we'll meet at MMHIII :tu


----------



## icehog3

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. Twill413 *paid*
4. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
6. Seanohue *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. jpa0741 *paid*
18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
19. chibnkr
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. cquon *paid *
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. hollywood *paid*
30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
31. field *paid*
32. Suprise guest #2
33. Suprise guest #3
34. pipeyeti *paid*
35. Croatan *paid* 
36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
37. JPH *paid*
38. Sancho *paid*
39. Sancho's friend *paid*


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> UPDATED "PAID" LIST
> 
> *Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.
> 
> What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*
> 
> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved *paid *
> 2. icehog3 *paid*
> 3. Twill413 *paid*
> 4. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 6. Seanohue *paid*
> 7. Freddy
> 8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 9. Resipsa *paid*
> 10. mitro *paid*
> 11. RenoB *paid*
> 12. 68TriShield *paid*
> 13. Jbailey *paid*
> 14. BigVito *paid* (maybe)
> 15. Tristan *paid*
> 16. Danielle *paid*
> 17. jpa0741 *paid*
> 18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
> 19. chibnkr
> 20. stashu *paid*
> 21. M1903A1 *paid*
> 22. catfish *paid*
> 23. Chip *paid*
> 24. omawasu *paid*
> 25. Sir Tony
> 26. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 27. cquon *paid *
> 28. The Dakotan *paid*
> 29. hollywood *paid*
> 30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
> 31. field *paid*
> 32. Suprise guest #2
> 33. Suprise guest #3
> 34. pipeyeti *paid*
> 35. Croatan *paid*
> 36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
> 37. JPH *paid*
> 38. Sancho *paid*
> 39. Sancho's friend *paid*


Tom, what Army or Air Force base is near you? I need to strategize my visit up there in the future to roll it into a business trip.


----------



## icehog3

Papichulo said:


> Tom, what Army or Air Force base is near you? I need to strategize my visit up there in the future to roll it into a business trip.


Not sure of any army bases that are still open here....I believe Fort Sheridan is closed for many years now, and a satellite base in Arlington Heights as well.

Great Lakes is still around, but that is Navy.


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Not sure of any army bases that are still open here....I believe Fort Sheridan is closed for many years now, and a satellite base in Arlington Heights as well.
> 
> Great Lakes is still around, but that is Navy.


The easiest way for me to get up there is at an Army post. I will have to figure something out.


----------



## icehog3

Fri Sep 21 
Sunny 
84°/62° 
:tu


----------



## BigVito

Papichulo said:


> The easiest way for me to get up there is at an Army post. I will have to figure something out.


FT. McCoy


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> FT. McCoy


Sure, that's only 4 hours from my house.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Sure, that's only 4 hours from my house.


any closer Army installations?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> any closer Army installations?


There are closer oceans....Perry, are you just trying to f$#@ with me today? 

Thread temporarily closed until we get the discussion back on track.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> There are closer oceans....Perry, are you just trying to f$#@ with me today?


no, trying to get Brent closer to herf with, but name the ocean within four hours.


----------



## icehog3

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. Twill413 *paid*
4. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
6. Seanohue *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. BigVito *paid* (maybe) 
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. jpa0741 *paid*
18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
19. chibnkr
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. cquon *paid *
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. hollywood *paid*
30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
31. field *paid*
32. Suprise guest #2
33. Suprise guest #3
34. pipeyeti *paid*
35. Croatan *paid* 
36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
37. JPH *paid*
38. Sancho *paid*
39. Sancho's friend *paid*


----------



## snkbyt

y'all have fun @ MMHII..........and we'll see ya all in FL for MMHIII in 2/08



icehog3 said:


> UPDATED "PAID" LIST
> 
> *Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.*
> 
> *What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*
> 
> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved *paid *
> 2. icehog3 *paid*
> 3. Twill413 *paid*
> 4. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 6. Seanohue *paid*
> 7. Freddy
> 8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 9. Resipsa *paid*
> 10. mitro *paid*
> 11. RenoB *paid*
> 12. 68TriShield *paid*
> 13. Jbailey *paid*
> 14. BigVito *paid* (maybe)
> 15. Tristan *paid*
> 16. Danielle *paid*
> 17. jpa0741 *paid*
> 18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
> 19. chibnkr
> 20. stashu *paid*
> 21. M1903A1 *paid*
> 22. catfish *paid*
> 23. Chip *paid*
> 24. omawasu *paid*
> 25. Sir Tony
> 26. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 27. cquon *paid *
> 28. The Dakotan *paid*
> 29. hollywood *paid*
> 30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
> 31. field *paid*
> 32. Suprise guest #2
> 33. Suprise guest #3
> 34. pipeyeti *paid*
> 35. Croatan *paid*
> 36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
> 37. JPH *paid*
> 38. Sancho *paid*
> 39. Sancho's friend *paid*


----------



## BigVito

Tom,
could you put my $19 towards the auction, thank you.


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> Tom,
> could you put my $19 towards the auction, thank you.


does that mean you aren't coming?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> does that mean you aren't coming?


yes


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> yes


blast! Sorry to hear that Perry. We will definitely miss ya bro. Don't think I will be making it to the MoB herf in Oct., so hopefully we will catch you down south in November.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Tom,
> could you put my $19 towards the auction, thank you.


I can, sorry you have decided not to come.


----------



## icehog3

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. Twill413 *paid*
4. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
6. Seanohue *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. JPH *paid*
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. jpa0741 *paid*
18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
19. chibnkr
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. cquon *paid *
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. hollywood *paid*
30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
31. field *paid*
32. Suprise guest #2
33. Suprise guest #3
34. pipeyeti *paid*
35. Croatan *paid* 
36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
37. Sancho *paid*
38. Sancho's friend *paid*


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> blast! Sorry to hear that Perry. We will definitely miss ya bro. Don't think I will be making it to the MoB herf in Oct., so hopefully we will catch you down south in November.


no need to miss whats not there


icehog3 said:


> I can, sorry you have decided not to come.


thank you.


----------



## mitro

tchariya said:


> Montgomery IL??? Shiznat!! I'm just next door in Oswego/Aurora.....Come hang out at the Bull and Bear Sunday for some NFL football! I'm the only buddha asian guy there!


LOL... Saw your response a little too late. Last Friday after having a few beverages I left the house and on a whim decided to go find Bull & Bear, which I never did. I did live by the Fox Valley Mall for 2 years and just moved last month the the edge of civilization where there still are some corn fields. I'll have to visit B&B in the future. This Friday I had a couple of smokes at Fox & Hound. :ss

Perry: You sure we can't talk you into coming? I'll do my best to make it worth your while! :r Seriously though, you will be missed greatly.


----------



## King James

I told Twill that I won't be able to stay overnight anymore. Have to work at 6:30am Saturday morning. I'm coming to the shack till 1:00 or 2:00 and then driving back. Hopefully get an hour or 2 of sleep before working. I refuse to miss another MMH and a day of being tired is well worth it


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I told Twill that I won't be able to stay overnight anymore. Have to work at 6:30am Saturday morning. I'm coming to the shack till 1:00 or 2:00 and then driving back. Hopefully get an hour or 2 of sleep before working. I refuse to miss another MMH and a day of being tired is well worth it


The Shack??? You got the wrong herf, Brother Jim!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> The Shack??? You got the wrong herf, Brother Jim!


bah, its late and I've been studying for hours... you know what I mean haha. Anyways, point is I will be in attendance :tu


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Anyways, point is I will be in attendance :tu


But not for the whole herf :r


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> I told Twill that I won't be able to stay overnight anymore. Have to work at 6:30am Saturday morning. I'm coming to the shack till 1:00 or 2:00 and then driving back. Hopefully get an hour or 2 of sleep before working. I refuse to miss another MMH and a day of being tired is well worth it


What are SirTony's plans?


----------



## icehog3

I got a nice auction package from Allan (Backwoods) today...thanks Brother, wish you were coming!

Still looking for payment from a couple of you....4 days, let's get 'er done!!

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. Twill413 *paid*
4. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
6. Seanohue *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. JPH *paid*
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. jpa0741 *paid*
18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
19. chibnkr
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. cquon *paid *
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. hollywood *paid*
30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
31. field *paid*
32. Suprise guest #2
33. Suprise guest #3
34. pipeyeti *paid*
35. Croatan *paid* 
36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
37. Sancho *paid*
38. Sancho's friend *paid*


----------



## tchariya

CS Traveling Trophy-dor is in play!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105736


----------



## Sir Tony

Hey brothers! I am going to try my hardest to get off of work on Friday. I have to work Saturday at 6:30AM, so I will have to leave Chicago by 2AMish. I will know tonight whether or not I can come.


----------



## JPH

Cool, I hope you get off brother.



Sir Tony said:


> Hey brothers! I am going to try my hardest to get off of work on Friday. I have to work Saturday at 6:30AM, so I will have to leave Chicago by 2AMish. I will know tonight whether or not I can come.


----------



## tchariya

mitro said:


> LOL... Saw your response a little too late. Last Friday after having a few beverages I left the house and on a whim decided to go find Bull & Bear, which I never did. I did live by the Fox Valley Mall for 2 years and just moved last month the the edge of civilization where there still are some corn fields. I'll have to visit B&B in the future. This Friday I had a couple of smokes at Fox & Hound. :ss
> 
> Perry: You sure we can't talk you into coming? I'll do my best to make it worth your while! :r Seriously though, you will be missed greatly.


Its on the corner strip mall across from the huge Barnes and Noble on the corner of Chicago Ave and Washington...downtown Naperville.

Its tons better than the F&H. Eye candy at night is amazing


----------



## 68TriShield

I will be arriving before noon on Friday,anyone else going to be there early?


----------



## croatan

68TriShield said:


> I will be arriving before noon on Friday,anyone else going to be there early?


Does Thursday count?


----------



## 68TriShield

croatan said:


> Does Thursday count?


Only if you're at Joe's Friday morning...


----------



## Twill413

Sir Tony said:


> Hey brothers! I am going to try my hardest to get off of work on Friday. I have to work Saturday at 6:30AM, so I will have to leave Chicago by 2AMish. I will know tonight whether or not I can come.


So then you both aren't staying overnight?

If so, I have room for two people if anyone is still searching for a place to stay Friday night.


----------



## 68TriShield

Twill413 said:


> So then you both aren't staying overnight?
> 
> If so, I have room for two people if anyone is still searching for a place to stay Friday night.


We'll find someone Tony,maybe Ashly...


----------



## RenoB

68TriShield said:


> I will be arriving before noon on Friday,anyone else going to be there early?


I plan on getting to Joe's by 2pm. Could be earlier if need be, do I hear a pre-herf brewing


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> I plan on getting to Joe's by 2pm. Could be earlier if need be, do I hear a pre-herf brewing


Separate checks please!!! :r


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> I plan on getting to Joe's by 2pm. Could be earlier if need be, do I hear a pre-herf brewing


Ummm, how about a preherf preherf?

:z:ss:tu


----------



## Tristan

Twill413 said:


> Ummm, how about a preherf preherf?
> 
> :z:ss:tu


If all goes well I hope to be to Shoeless Joes by 3PM. There is some possible snafu's with work on Friday morning. I may have to go in for a few hours.  If all goes well, I won't!


----------



## mitro

I'm definately going to be there early... not going to fight Friday afternoon traffic. Maybe I'll have lunch at Joes.


----------



## backwoods

mitro said:


> I'm definately going to be there early... not going to fight Friday afternoon traffic. Maybe I'll have lunch at Joes.


lol... I was gonna try and take off work a little early to come down for a late lunch preherf, but leaving chitown at 5 and fighting traffic to get home, i dont think Its gonna work out:hn

woulda been awesome to see some new faces and finally meet the other BW

have a good time gang!


----------



## 68TriShield

RenoB said:


> I plan on getting to Joe's by 2pm. Could be earlier if need be, do I hear a pre-herf brewing


I'll be the guy sitting on the curb waiting for Doyle.BTW there might be a Pelican case beside me...


----------



## BigVito

22nd Sept 2007 10:00 MRI scheduled. I will look into this thread for the fun I will miss. :hn


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> 22nd Sept 2007 10:00 MRI scheduled. I will look into this thread for the fun I will miss. :hn


I musta missed what happened, but hope everything goes well for you Perry


----------



## chip

Twill413 said:


> So then you both aren't staying overnight?
> 
> If so, I have room for two people if anyone is still searching for a place to stay Friday night.


PM me if you need someone to help out.
I have a kitchen pass...sorta.
Would help if I had a place already....rather than making a reservation...:r
Always working the angles....married folks understand.


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> I musta missed what happened, but hope everything goes well for you Perry


thank you 
Just a slipped disc or two from 3 years ago getting worse.


----------



## Twill413

chip said:


> PM me if you need someone to help out.
> I have a kitchen pass...sorta.
> Would help if I had a place already....rather than making a reservation...:r
> Always working the angles....married folks understand.


Yea for sure...responding to your PM shortly with details.


----------



## 68TriShield

Twill413 said:


> Yea for sure...responding to your PM shortly with details.


somebody had to Tony


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> 22nd Sept 2007 10:00 MRI scheduled. I will look into this thread for the fun I will miss. :hn


It would probably be better if you smoked cigars and drank in Chicago on the 21st before your MRI the 22nd.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> It would probably be better if you smoked cigars and drank in Chicago on the 21st before your MRI the 22nd.


:rI wish I could show up even for an hour. I bet it would enhance my calm


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :rI wish I could show up even for an hour. I bet it would enhance my calm


Two hours would be even better.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Two hours would be even better.


that would be two cigars


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> that would be two cigars


Stay for three....they're small.


----------



## chip

68TriShield said:


> somebody had to Tony


----------



## Twill413

chip said:


>


:tpd: but I didn't want to be the only one :r. Unless you meant that someone had to reply to his PM with details...in which case, mission accomplished.


----------



## field

Perry, sorry to hear you are not going to be there - Good luck with the MRI and discs. 

The Dakotan and I are leaving Indy planning for a 5pm arrival at Joes, anyone along the way need a lift? Lots of room, and smoking is required! Let me know!

:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

I will be headed there after the game.


----------



## M1903A1

Aw hell...three days from MegaMoB II and I've got a %*&%&%@* sore throat! 

Quick...anybody know any cures? (The non-lethal kind, preferably!)


----------



## stashu

M1903A1 said:


> Aw hell...three days from MegaMoB II and I've got a %*&%&%@* sore throat!
> 
> Quick...anybody know any cures? (The non-lethal kind, preferably!)


Call Dr. Mojito


----------



## stashu

Looks like Don Pepin is in the area on Friday also.

See this thread,

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105835

Now Tom, if this is your "Suprise Guest"...

...:tu :tu :tu


----------



## jpa0741

Sorry to say that the wife and I will not be able to make it. Some family issues have come up (sick grandfather). I was looking so forward to this. Hopefully I will be able to make the herf in Detroit at MGM. Have fun to all and happy herfing.:ss


----------



## field

M1903A1 said:


> Aw hell...three days from MegaMoB II and I've got a %*&%&%@* sore throat!
> 
> Quick...anybody know any cures? (The non-lethal kind, preferably!)


Yes. Wild Turkey 101 with some honey and lemon, heated a little. Does wonders! :tu


----------



## RenoB

Bigwaved said:


> I will be headed there after the game.


You goin' to see the Cubbies get their behinds whooped? It's about time for them to choke, something about a curse :r


----------



## Bigwaved

RenoB said:


> You goin' to see the Cubbies get their behinds whooped? It's about time for them to choke, something about a curse :r


We are. It will be Lily's first game ever. What a way to start, imo. We drove by it today. About five minutes later, she asked when we were going to see "Wiggly Field"...


----------



## M1903A1

stashu said:


> Call Dr. Mojito


Well I've consulted the specialist, Mr. Ron Zacapa...unfortunately I don't think it's helped all that much....


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> Looks like Don Pepin is in the area on Friday also.
> 
> See this thread,
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105835
> 
> Now Tom, if this is your "Suprise Guest"...
> 
> ...


Don't I wish!!! 



RenoB said:


> You goin' to see the Cubbies get their behinds whooped? It's about time for them to choke, something about a curse :r


They looked good tonight coming from 2 down in the 9th to win....besides, I got a bet with Jimmy to win.  


M1903A1 said:


> Well I've consulted the specialist, Mr. Ron Zacapa...unfortunately I don't think it's helped all that much....


Maybe another consultation is in order?? :r


----------



## icehog3

Still looking for payment from a couple of you....3 days, let's get 'er done!!

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. Twill413 *paid*
4. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
6. Seanohue *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. JPH *paid*
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. jpa0741 *paid*
18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
19. chibnkr
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. cquon *paid *
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. hollywood *paid*
30. Mrs. hollywood *paid*
31. field *paid*
32. Suprise guest #2
33. Suprise guest #3
34. pipeyeti *paid*
35. Croatan *paid* 
36. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
37. Sancho *paid*
38. Sancho's friend *paid*


----------



## hollywood

Hey all ......... last minute update.

Looks like if I am coming this time; I'll be running solo again. Just not going to be possible for both of us to make the trip. I have a room booked for Fri & Sat at BW, but if somebody has some floor space or a room to split, please let me know. I just don't need the room to myself or to spend the extra $$. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! PM me if you have room!!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Twill413 said:


> So then you both aren't staying overnight?
> 
> If so, I have room for two people if anyone is still searching for a place to stay Friday night.





hollywood said:


> Hey all ......... last minute update.
> 
> Looks like if I am coming this time; I'll be running solo again. Just not going to be possible for both of us to make the trip. I have a room booked for Fri & Sat at BW, but if somebody has some floor space or a room to split, please let me know. I just don't need the room to myself or to spend the extra $$. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! PM me if you have room!!:tu


Tony has a spot Dave and I'm with Doyle,I doubt he'd have a problem with you sleeping in the bathtub...


----------



## Twill413

68TriShield said:


> Tony has a spot Dave and I'm with Doyle,I doubt he'd have a problem with you sleeping in the bathtub...


Yea Dave, I will sleep on the floor and you can pay me in cigars! :r Shoot me a PM if you wanna bunk up with me and JPH. Seriously I will sleep on the floor, no big deal at all.

EDIT: I am only staying Friday night though. Boo.


----------



## 68TriShield

Either way,Hollywood will have a place to lay his head...


----------



## hollywood

Thanks all! I think we have it covered!! You all are Awesome!! I may just go back and forth ........ but that bathtub idea is hard to pass up!!:r 

Time is drawing near!:tu


----------



## Sean9689

Have fun guys! I'll miss hanging out with you all!


----------



## catfish

M1903A1 said:


> Aw hell...three days from MegaMoB II and I've got a %*&%&%@* sore throat!
> 
> Quick...anybody know any cures? (The non-lethal kind, preferably!)


 I don't have a cure, all I know is that you should stay away from orange juice. It will screw up your sore throat worse (I found that out by experience).


----------



## catfish

stashu said:


> Looks like Don Pepin is in the area on Friday also.
> 
> See this thread,
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105835
> 
> Now Tom, if this is your "Suprise Guest"...
> 
> ...:tu :tu :tu


 Thanks for the link. I have a doctors appointment that afternoon I will try and show up between the appt. and the herf. My be I could put in the good word for him to show at the herf ( would gladly give him my share of the food).


----------



## catfish

BigVito said:


> thank you
> Just a slipped disc or two from 3 years ago getting worse.


 I heard you were having a problem, I didn't know what it was and didn't want to pry. I hope you feel better soon. Mybe like tom said a couple of drinks and a couple of stogies will help.


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Have fun guys! I'll miss hanging out with you all!


Wish you were coming.....See you at LOLH!


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> Still looking for payment from a couple of you....3 days, let's get 'er done!!
> 
> UPDATED "PAID" LIST
> 
> *Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.
> 
> What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*
> 
> *MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
> *List of Attendees:*
> 
> 1. Bigwaved *paid *
> 2. icehog3 *paid*
> 3. Twill413 *paid*
> 4. tchariya (will have the CS Trophy-dor on hand!) *paid*
> 5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
> 6. Seanohue *paid*
> 7. Freddy
> 8. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  )
> 9. Resipsa *paid*
> 10. mitro *paid*
> 11. RenoB *paid*
> 12. 68TriShield *paid*
> 13. Jbailey *paid*
> 14. JPH *paid*
> 15. Tristan *paid*
> 16. Danielle *paid*
> 17. jpa0741 *paid*
> 18. jpa0741's old lady *paid*
> 19. chibnkr *paid*
> 20. stashu *paid*
> 21. M1903A1 *paid*
> 22. catfish *paid*
> 23. Chip *paid*
> 24. omawasu *paid*
> 25. Sir Tony
> 26. Suprise Guest *paid*
> 27. cquon *paid *
> 28. The Dakotan *paid*
> 29. hollywood *paid*
> 30. field *paid*
> 31. Suprise guest #2
> 32. Suprise guest #3
> 33. pipeyeti *paid*
> 34. Croatan *paid*
> 35. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
> 36. Sancho *paid*
> 37. Sancho's friend *paid*


----------



## Tristan

hollywood said:


> I may just go back and forth ........ but that bathtub idea is hard to pass up!!:r


You'll just have to dodge to the side when I need water to make coffee! :r


----------



## Tristan

backwoods said:


> lol... I was gonna try and take off work a little early to come down for a late lunch preherf, but leaving chitown at 5 and fighting traffic to get home, i dont think Its gonna work out:hn
> 
> woulda been awesome to see some new faces and finally meet the other BW
> 
> have a good time gang!


You will be missed Al! Look forward to herfing some time soon!


----------



## Sir Tony

Good news brothers, I got off work on Friday. I will be there on Friday! Can't wait to see everyone! Not looking forward to driving home at 2am and working at 6 30am, but it will all be worth it!


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> Good news brothers, I got off work on Friday. I will be there on Friday! Can't wait to see everyone! Not looking forward to driving home at 2am and working at 6 30am, but it will all be worth it!


Excellent.....see what your roommate is doing, and get me some money Brothers!!  :r


----------



## Jbailey

It's getting closer and closer. I can't wait.

I also order a bunch of 2x8 zip bags for single smokes. I was going to bring them and hand out if anyone was interested in them.


----------



## RenoB

Bigwaved said:


> We are. It will be Lily's first game ever. What a way to start, imo. We drove by it today. About five minutes later, she asked when we were going to see "*Wiggly Field*"...


Now THAT's priceless!

Have a great time, looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## M1903A1

Jbailey said:


> It's getting closer and closer. I can't wait.
> 
> I also order a bunch of 2x8 zip bags for single smokes. I was going to bring them and hand out if anyone was interested in them.


Thanks!

My two boxes of trade bait have been normalizing for two weeks now...they seem nice and soft without being spongy, and smell GOOOOOOOOOD!!!!! :dr :tu

Should I drybox them for a morning/afternoon beforehand, or let 'em keep humidifying right down to the wire?

Lookin' forward!!!


----------



## Bigwaved

RenoB said:


> Now THAT's priceless!
> 
> Have a great time, looking forward to meeting you!


Same here, R.


----------



## mitro

M1903A1 said:


> Should I drybox them for a morning/afternoon beforehand, or let 'em keep humidifying right down to the wire?
> 
> Lookin' forward!!!


I put my smokes in 5 finger bags tonight. Its funny when I go though my smokes, pick out 25, then wonder if I'll have enough even knowing I'll most likely buy a few at the auction. :r


----------



## chibnkr

Tom - what time is the auction going to take place? I won't be able to arrive until sometime after 7:45 PM or so and want to make sure that I can contribute something interesting!


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Tom - what time is the auction going to take place? I won't be able to arrive until sometime after 7:45 PM or so and want to make sure that I can contribute something interesting!


After everyone is good and drunk!!!! :r

Just kidding Mike...we will certainly hold it off until you arrive, probably not before 9 or so.


----------



## icehog3

Sorry to hear Jeff and his "ole lady" won't be making it....Jeff, I hope we get to herf soon....I sent ya a PM.

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. Twill413 *paid*
4. tchariya *paid*
5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
6. Seanohue *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James 
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. JPH *paid*
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. Sancho *paid*
18. Sancho's friend *paid*
19. chibnkr *paid*
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony *paid*
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. cquon *paid *
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. hollywood *paid*
30. field *paid*
31. Suprise guest #2
32. Suprise guest #3
33. pipeyeti *paid*
34. Croatan *paid* 
35. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*


----------



## hollywood

Sorry to update folks that hollywood will yet again have to miss out on the herf! Too much going on here and I just can't make it happen. 

Thanks again to everybody who offered their help to make this work. Can't beat the CS family! 

Sorry to miss hanging with so many of you. Have fun all.


----------



## croatan

hollywood said:


> Sorry to update folks that hollywood will yet again have to miss out on the herf! Too much going on here and I just can't make it happen.
> 
> Thanks again to everybody who offered their help to make this work. Can't beat the CS family!
> 
> Sorry to miss hanging with so many of you. Have fun all.


Sorry to hear that, Dave. I was looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Bigwaved

Damn. I am sorry to hear that both Jeff and Dave are not able to make it.


----------



## hollywood

croatan said:


> Sorry to hear that, Dave. I was looking forward to seeing you again.


Me too, brother. Me too!

Sucks not being able to meet you too, Dave.


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> Sorry to update folks that hollywood will yet again have to miss out on the herf! Too much going on here and I just can't make it happen.
> 
> Thanks again to everybody who offered their help to make this work. Can't beat the CS family!
> 
> Sorry to miss hanging with so many of you. Have fun all.


That sucks Dave!! Maybe if you didn't spend so much time in the CS Arcade you could get more done! :r

Truly, you will be sorely missed my friend. Are you going to make LOLH?


----------



## replicant_argent

so, anyone going to be there on Saturday?


----------



## icehog3

replicant_argent said:


> so, anyone going to be there on Saturday?


I will likely be there later in the evening on Saturday.


----------



## 68TriShield

replicant_argent said:


> so, anyone going to be there on Saturday?


For the post herf...yes.


----------



## catfish

Tom I just had an idea, from another thread, for your auction. If I do get to see pepin in orland what would you think about me getting a box of pepin cigars signed for the auction?


----------



## icehog3

catfish said:


> Tom I just had an idea, from another thread, for your auction. If I do get to see pepin in orland what would you think about me getting a box of pepin cigars signed for the auction?


Don, I am not sure how much money people will be bringing for the auction, I tried to keep it fairly inexpensive so no one would bring anything too crazy. Personally, I don't smoke enough NCs to bid on a box, but maybe someone else would be interested?


----------



## catfish

The more I thought about it, the more I was thinking that it might be out of the auctions range. Maybe the guys thats going to attend will give their opinions.


----------



## mr.c

icehog3 said:


> Don, I am not sure how much money people will be bringing for the auction, I tried to keep it fairly inexpensive so no one would bring anything too crazy. Personally, *I don't smoke enough NCs *to bid on a box, but maybe someone else would be interested?


SNOB

jk

dont think I will be going friday, saturday hmmm


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> SNOB
> 
> jk
> 
> dont think I will be going friday, saturday hmmm


Call me on Saturday if you are thinking of coming up Brother.


----------



## Seanohue

Question: would I have less chance of hitting lots of traffic coming to Rosemont on I-90 or I-294? Trying to find the least traffic route, even if its a bit longer. Manual trans is not fun in long backups.


----------



## icehog3

Seanohue said:


> Question: would I have less chance of hitting lots of traffic coming to Rosemont on I-90 or I-294? Trying to find the least traffic route, even if its a bit longer. Manual trans is not fun in long backups.


I heard that the construvtion on I-90 (the Dan Ryan part) was supposedly ending this week, that would be the biggest factor. If it were me, I'd go I-294, but that's me. I wouldn't chance the Dan Ryan for nothin'. :2


----------



## icehog3

Bummed to hear Hollywood Dave won't be making it....Dave, I hope to see you at LOLH, and I will call you today...

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. Twill413 *paid*
4. tchariya *paid*
5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
6. Seanohue *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James 
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. JPH *paid*
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. Sancho *paid*
18. Sancho's friend *paid*
19. chibnkr *paid*
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony *paid*
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. cquon *paid *
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. pipeyeti *paid*
30. field *paid*
31. Suprise guest #2
32. Suprise guest #3
33. Croatan *paid* 
34. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*


----------



## King James

sir tony and I will probably roll in at about 3:00pm on friday. Who will all be there by then?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> sir tony and I will probably roll in at about 3:00pm on friday. Who will all be there by then?


a handful, enjoy the herf James


----------



## JPH

King James said:


> sir tony and I will probably roll in at about 3:00pm on friday. Who will all be there by then?


I'll be at the airport at 3:40. wana get me?


----------



## mitro

Like I said earlier, I'm not fighting traffic so I'm going to get there some time early afternoon. (and get my drink on) :r


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> I'll be at the airport at 3:40. wana get me?


flying into O'Hare?


----------



## 68TriShield

King James said:


> sir tony and I will probably roll in at about 3:00pm on friday. Who will all be there by then?


Me.


----------



## Jbailey

Depends on what time I leave, roughly a six hour drive to Chicago. I will try to be there around 2:00 - 3:00.


----------



## M1903A1

King James said:


> sir tony and I will probably roll in at about 3:00pm on friday. Who will all be there by then?


Expect me between 5 and 5:30. (Gotta get home from work, feed the gray beast and listen to WLS's Roe Conn roll out the Canarble Wagon! Oh, and load up the Ammocanador too!) :ss :tu :chk :chk


----------



## Twill413

M1903A1 said:


> and listen to WLS's Roe Conn roll out the Canarble Wagon!


 Was that English?

How's the throat?


----------



## M1903A1

Twill413 said:


> Was that English?


Tune in WLS AM 890 at 5 p.m. and find out! 



> How's the throat?


Feel like I'm ready for Friday!!!! :ss :ss :tu


----------



## BigVito

Wishing I had a vacation day or a point to take :hn work done at 1430 home to get gear leave he house by 1500 here by 1630. wishing for it


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Wishing I had a vacation day or a point to take :hn work done at 1430 home to get gear leave he house by 1500 here by 1630. wishing for it


Are you coming to MMH now Perry?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Are you coming to MMH now Perry?


trying to make it happen, probably for an hour but I can't commit. Unless 
i get a good buzz Friday at work :tu I guess I'm trying to push myself over to do it. but I will still miss lots of people. (I promise to post Thursday night) if I will get out to go


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> trying to make it happen, probably for an hour but I can't commit. Unless
> i get a good buzz Friday at work :tu I guess I'm trying to push myself over to do it. but I will still miss lots of people. (I promise to post Thursday night) if I will get out to go


We're saving a chair and a cigar for you, just in case.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> We're saving a chair and a cigar for you, just in case.


as long as it aint a dunking chair :r


----------



## croatan

Cigars are packed. Just got off the phone with my bud in Chicago. Everything's a go. See y'all soon.


----------



## RenoB

Seanohue said:


> Question: would I have less chance of hitting lots of traffic coming to Rosemont on I-90 or I-294? Trying to find the least traffic route, even if its a bit longer. Manual trans is not fun in long backups.


So you got it running?


----------



## 68TriShield

Drob is out so if anyone has a room or space in a room please let me know...


----------



## Darb85

MIght be making a motorcycle trip out of this.

last minute, so whos go a floor?

Still a big maybe though. working on it. we will see, Called a buddy who lives in chicago, If I make it, ill be staying with him. so, if i show up, I show up otherwise, see ya next time


----------



## JPH

BigVito said:


> flying into O'Hare?


Yep, If no one can grab me around 3:40 I can take a cab.


----------



## 68TriShield

JPH said:


> Yep, If no one can grab me around 3:40 I can take a cab.


Theres a direct line phone to Best Western in the baggage claim area.They run a free shuttle 24hrs a day as do almost all hotels in Rosemont...


----------



## mitro

68TriShield said:


> Drob is out so if anyone has a room or space in a room please let me know...


If you don't mind being in a room with someone who snores like a bear, I should have a spare bed. Unless they give me a king and then we can cuddle. :r


----------



## 68TriShield

mitro said:


> If you don't mind being in a room with someone who snores like a bear, I should have a spare bed. Unless they give me a king and then we can cuddle. :r


Tristan offered a spot but I will keep it in mind.LOL,you think you snore :r
See you tomorrow Mike!


----------



## mitro

M1903A1 said:


> Expect me between 5 and 5:30. (Gotta get home from work, feed the gray beast and listen to WLS's Roe Conn roll out the Canarble Wagon! Oh, and load up the Ammocanador too!) :ss :tu :chk :chk


I used to make sure I had a drink in hand when the wagon rolled at 5. In fact I never even listen to Roe anymore, which is odd because I've always thought he was hilarious. Actually for me, Jim makes the show. I never even missed Gary.

Sorry for the OT guys.


----------



## mitro

68TriShield said:


> Tristan offered a spot but I will keep it in mind.LOL,you think you snore :r
> See you tomorrow Mike!


Well you have a back-up then.  See you nice and early tomorrow.


----------



## 68TriShield

mitro said:


> Well you have a back-up then.  See you nice and early tomorrow.


Noon or before for me,I will need a place to put my things until I'm in a room if you could PM your cell# that would be very cool


----------



## JPH

68TriShield said:


> Theres a direct line phone to Best Western in the baggage claim area.They run a free shuttle 24hrs a day as do almost all hotels in Rosemont...


Sweet.

:chk

Chi here I come


----------



## chibnkr

So close I can almost taste the cigar smoke!


----------



## croatan

Last CS check in before departure. I should be able to get on once I get to Chicago, but I'm not sure. 

Let's herf!


----------



## RenoB

croatan said:


> Last CS check in before departure. I should be able to get on once I get to Chicago, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Let's herf!


:mn *Game On* :mn​
Looking forward to meeting you James!


----------



## 68TriShield

croatan said:


> Last CS check in before departure. I should be able to get on once I get to Chicago, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Let's herf!


See you tomorrow!


----------



## Bigwaved

68TriShield said:


> See you tomorrow!


:tpd:


----------



## Twill413

Bigwaved said:


> :tpd:


Can't wait to see some new faces, and catch up with some old ones. Gonna be a long 24 hours.


----------



## Bigwaved

Twill413 said:


> Can't wait to see some new faces, and catch up with some old ones. Gonna be a long 24 hours.


Very soon. :tu


----------



## Seanohue

If the place my car is at doesnt call me back by 5, I may not be making it tomorrow either..... I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Sir Tony

Hope you can make it Sean! can't wait to meet/see everyone! One more Day!


----------



## ResIpsa

ETD: T minus 7 hours

ETA: T minus 22 hours.


May check in one last time, but it's crazy right now.:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> ETD: T minus 7 hours
> 
> ETA: T minus 22 hours.
> 
> May check in one last time, but it's crazy right now.:tu


You know you will...


----------



## Bigwaved

Surprise guest uncovered...


----------



## King James

will be headin out in a little over 25 hrs


----------



## Tristan

I'm so pumped about tomorrow! We'll be heading out around 10am and to Shoeless Joes around 3PM.

Boo yo grandma! :bl :ss :tu :chk


----------



## Tristan

68TriShield said:


> Tristan offered a spot but I will keep it in mind.LOL,you think you snore :r
> See you tomorrow Mike!


There's a spot for you right between Danielle and I Dave! :chk


----------



## RPB67

Tristan said:


> There's a spot for you right between Danielle and I Dave! :chk


Oh my ...........


----------



## 68TriShield

Tristan said:


> There's a spot for you right between Danielle and I Dave! :chk


Now thats brotherhood


----------



## Tristan

68TriShield said:


> Now thats brotherhood


:ss

Looking forward to hanging out man! This weekend is going to kick some serious ass!


----------



## The Professor

Tristan said:


> There's a spot for you right between Danielle and I Dave! :chk


puff puff pass???


----------



## DonJefe

I am completely bummed that I can't make this herf! Was really looking forward to meeting and having a few smokes Dave!


----------



## Tristan

The Professor said:


> puff puff pass???


You know it!



DonJefe said:


> I am completely bummed that I can't make this herf! Was really looking forward to meeting and having a few smokes Dave!


I'm bummed you're not gonna make it as well Jeff! I'm looking forward to the next time!


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Drob is out so if anyone has a room or space in a room please let me know...


Did I miss something?


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> Did I miss something?


He can't come due to work


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> He can't come due to work


Bummer, Doyle will be sorely missed. I missed the post if he made one...another one bites the dust. Wish it wasn't so Doyle!


----------



## icehog3

Bummed to hear Doyle (cquon) won't be making it....

Than, is your other friend coming?

Never heard back from member "scud", so I am guessing he is out.

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. Twill413 *paid*
4. tchariya *paid*
5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
6. Seanohue *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James 
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. JPH *paid*
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. Sancho *paid*
18. Sancho's friend *paid*
19. chibnkr *paid*
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony *paid*
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. field *paid*
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. pipeyeti *paid*
30. Suprise guest #2
30. Suprise guest #3
32. Croatan *paid* 
33. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*


----------



## Puffy69

croatan said:


> Cigars are packed. Just got off the phone with my bud in Chicago. Everything's a go. See y'all soon.


Damn..didnt realize you were going..Should have just brought your cigars with me..Well at least you'll have a package when you get home..

anyways, cigars are packed and now to pack the pipe stuff..anything in particular anybody been wanting to try? I may have it..


----------



## Seanohue

Woooooot! MMHII is a go! Just got off the phone with the car place and it will be done tomorrow morning!


----------



## 68TriShield

Seanohue said:


> Woooooot! MMHII is a go! Just got off the phone with the car place and it will be done tomorrow morning!


Good deal Sean!


----------



## BigVito

Seanohue said:


> Woooooot! MMHII is a go! Just got off the phone with the car place and it will be done tomorrow morning!


elvenking will be there? need to find some strings Glad it worked out for you bro.:chk


----------



## King James

great news sean!


----------



## Bigwaved

DonJefe said:


> I am completely bummed that I can't make this herf! Was really looking forward to meeting and having a few smokes Dave!


That does blow.


----------



## Bigwaved

68TriShield said:


> Good deal Sean!


:tpd:


----------



## The Professor

Tom wanted me to post in here (I think punishing me for not going) to let you MMHers know his computer is acting up and "is temporarily down again"; so don't expect replies in this thread. If you have an important message, contact him directly or PM me and I'll send him a text message ... although it might be better to contact a MMH attendee since I'll be in a meeting most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Have a great time everyone, wish i could make it. :tu:chk


----------



## BigVito

nevermind, can someone pickme up tomorrow :r


----------



## icehog3

Computer is back up...Thanks Critch!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Computer is back up...Thanks Critch!


I'm going to start a collection to get a new computer for you :r then Critch will have more time to relax with his cigars.


----------



## Sancho

Does the bar take credit cards or is it cash only?


----------



## The Professor

Sancho said:


> Does the bar take credit cards or is it cash only?


I recall them taking CC; but you need to plan to pay-as-you-go ... otherwise ADB gets burned (like last time). Cash would be best.


----------



## icehog3

Sancho said:


> Does the bar take credit cards or is it cash only?


Thanks Perry.....I would like Hal from "2001 - A Space Odyssey". 

Chris....they take credit cards, I am guessing they will let people run individual tabs....By "Cash Bar" only, it means that each person must pay for their own drinks individually, there will be no group tab....again.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> I recall them taking CC; but you need to plan to pay-as-you-go ... otherwise ADB gets burned (like last time). Cash would be best.


that won't happen this time. 


icehog3 said:


> Thanks Perry.....I would like Hal from "2001 - A Space Odyssey".


:r:r:r remind me to think before I post.


icehog3 said:


> Chris....they take credit cards, I am guessing they will let people run individual tabs....By "Cash Bar" only, it means that each person must pay for their own drinks individually, there will be no group tab....again.


I'm still baffled and pissed that so called BOTL would do this and not man up.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I'm still baffled and pissed that so called BOTL would do this and not man up.


I am sure it was an unintentional oversight by a couple guys....but I definitely will not be paying any group tabs this time.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I am sure it was an unintentional oversight by a couple guys....but I definitely will not be paying any group tabs this time.


I guess I have an easier time being cynical. and I will hope you are right. but even after the matter they could have did the right thing. You should buy a camera tonight :tu


----------



## icehog3

Alex is coming! 

Than, is your other friend coming?

Never heard back from member "scud", so I am guessing he is out.

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. Twill413 *paid*
4. tchariya *paid*
5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
6. Seanohue *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James 
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. JPH *paid*
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. Sancho *paid*
18. Sancho's friend *paid*
19. chibnkr *paid*
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. Chip *paid*
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony *paid*
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. field *paid*
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. pipeyeti *paid*
30. Suprise guest #2
30. Suprise guest #3
32. Croatan *paid* 
33. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*
34. rdcross


----------



## M1903A1

Bigwaved said:


> Surprise guest uncovered...


Dammit, I'm not at work, trying to relax...why must you post a picture of my boss?


----------



## Bigwaved

M1903A1 said:


> Dammit, I'm not at work, trying to relax...why must you post a picture of my boss?


At least it did not remind you of your last "sexy time"...:r


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> At least it did not remind you of your last "sexy time"...:r


where are ya Dave? Milwaukee is missing you :r


----------



## Bigwaved

BigVito said:


> where are ya Dave? Milwaukee is missing you :r


My whereabouts is a secret due to the witness protection plan.


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> My whereabouts is a secret due to the witness protection plan.


aww, :BS:r


----------



## M1903A1

Bigwaved said:


> My whereabouts is a secret due to the witness protection plan.


He's standing at the corner of 72nd and State...they need not look far, ain'a! :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

M1903A1 said:


> He's standing at the corner of 72nd and State...they need not look far, ain'a! :ss


That cannot be good...:r


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> He's standing at the corner of 72nd and State...they need not look far, ain'a! :ss





Bigwaved said:


> That cannot be good...:r


:r:r:r


----------



## M1903A1

Bigwaved said:


> That cannot be good...:r


For Milwaukee ('Tosa, actually)...it's not bad! (Though Chancery's probably non-smoking....)


----------



## field

icehog3 said:


> Computer is back up...Thanks Critch!


Outstanding! Looking so forward to tomorrow! :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

In less than 24 hours I'll be attending my first herf. I'm excited. I just thought you all should know. 

Also, Critch and I have space in our room if someone is still in need.


----------



## chip

Mishap with work means I will have a very intense weekend...and next week.
Sorry I will not make the herf.....sometimes it sucks to be the boss.
Have a good time. I know I did at the first one.


----------



## icehog3

chip said:


> Mishap with work means I will have a very intense weekend...and next week.
> Sorry I will not make the herf.....sometimes it sucks to be the boss.
> Have a good time. I know I did at the first one.


That stinks Chip, I was hoping for a little more "quality smoking time" with you than at the last herf. I hope all is OK at work. 

They're dropping like flies.....Chip, Doyle, Dave, Perry, Jeff....we will miss you all!

I had to give the final count to SJs a couple days ago, so I don't think they will refund me for "less Gorillas"....if there ends up being any cash left over, I can either try to divide up refund money, or put it towards the guest/charity auction....let me know your preferences.


----------



## icehog3

I had to give the final count to SJs a couple days ago, so I don't think they will refund me for "less Gorillas"....if there ends up being any cash left over, I can either try to divide up refund money, or put it towards the guest/charity auction....let me know your preferences

Than, is your other friend coming?

Never heard back from member "scud", so I am guessing he is out.

UPDATED "PAID" LIST

*Attendees....we are planning on having a small auction to raise money for two purposes, to bring a suprise guest to the Herf, and to make a donation to a charity of all our choice.

What I would ask is that everyone try to bring 3 or 5 cigars (nothing outrageous, pedestrian or premium NC) to auction off, and also a little scratch to bid on some cigars. Should be fun, a chance to help out a Gorilla, and to grab a couple nice smokes....Thanks to anyone who can help out!!!*

*MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday September 21, 2007....6PM to ???? (bar closes at 4AM).*​
*List of Attendees:*

1. Bigwaved *paid *
2. icehog3 *paid*
3. Twill413 *paid*
4. tchariya *paid*
5. Monique (Than's gal) *paid*
6. Seanohue *paid*
7. Freddy 
8. King James 
9. Resipsa *paid*
10. mitro *paid*
11. RenoB *paid*
12. 68TriShield *paid*
13. Jbailey *paid*
14. JPH *paid*
15. Tristan *paid*
16. Danielle *paid*
17. Sancho *paid*
18. Sancho's friend *paid*
19. chibnkr *paid*
20. stashu *paid*
21. M1903A1 *paid*
22. catfish *paid*
23. rdcross
24. omawasu *paid*
25. Sir Tony *paid*
26. Suprise Guest *paid*
27. field *paid*
28. The Dakotan *paid*
29. pipeyeti *paid*
30. Suprise guest #2
30. Suprise guest #3
32. Croatan *paid* 
33. Croatan's "Corruptor" *paid*


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> That stinks Chip, I was hoping for a little more "quality smoking time" with you than at the last herf. I hope all is OK at work.
> 
> They're dropping like flies.....Chip, Doyle, Dave, Perry, Jeff....we will miss you all!
> 
> I had to give the final count to SJs a couple days ago, so I don't think they will refund me for "less Gorillas"....if there ends up being any cash left over, I can either try to divide up refund money, or put it towards the guest/charity auction....let me know your preferences.


buy Dave a drink with it


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> buy Dave a drink with it


I can buy a drink for Dave with my cold hard cash! :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

chip said:


> Mishap with work means I will have a very intense weekend...and next week.
> Sorry I will not make the herf.....sometimes it sucks to be the boss.
> Have a good time. I know I did at the first one.


I am sad to hear that, Chip.


----------



## Jbailey

Just got back from work and very sad to see a handful of people can't make it. Going to quick pack and try to get some sleep before the big day. Looking at trying to get there around 2:00pm.

Can't wait!


----------



## Puffy69

Just got off work..Finish packing now and get some sleep..gotta 615 am flight..ewww..


----------



## Bigwaved

Rock Star said:


> Just got off work..Finish packing now and get some sleep..gotta 615 am flight..ewww..


See you soon, Freddy.


----------



## Seanohue

Got the course all plotted:

US41 to US63
US63 to IN-114/400 S
IN-114 to I-65N
I-65N to I-80W
I-80W to I-294N
I-294N to I-90W
I-90W to IL-72 

:tu

Anyone happen to know the tolls for I-294/I-90?


----------



## dayplanner

Really bummed that I won't be there. Was really looking forward to meeting everyone. 

Tom, don't worry about the $19 - I'm already out the plane fare, so what's another $19.

Hope ya'll enjoy yourselves.


----------



## icehog3

cquon said:


> Really bummed that I won't be there. Was really looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Tom, don't worry about the $19 - I'm already out the plane fare, so what's another $19.
> 
> Hope ya'll enjoy yourselves.


Oh, no, the airlines won't do anything for you Doyle? I am totally bummed you are not coming.


----------



## Bigwaved

cquon said:


> Really bummed that I won't be there. Was really looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Tom, don't worry about the $19 - I'm already out the plane fare, so what's another $19.
> 
> Hope ya'll enjoy yourselves.


That really sucks, Doyle. Sorry to hear this news.


----------



## icehog3

cquon said:


> Really bummed that I won't be there. Was really looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Tom, don't worry about the $19 - I'm already out the plane fare, so what's another $19.
> 
> Hope ya'll enjoy yourselves.


Oh no, the airlines won't do anything for you?

I'm totally bummed you can't come Doyle, you will be sorely missed.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

I be thinking that Critch might have to fix the glitch!!!

or is the double posting to get your count up Tom:r

Have a great time guys - I will be thinking about y'all:tu
\


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I be thinking that Critch might have to fix the glitch!!!
> 
> or is the double posting to get your count up Tom:r
> 
> Have a great time guys - I will be thinking about y'all:tu
> \


I will miss you immensely, Michelle!!! 

The Chartreuse....not so much.


----------



## snkbyt

have fun all.........MMHII keep'em smiling :ss


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> have fun all.........MMHII keep'em smiling :ss


Thanks Alex! :ss


----------



## icehog3

Whaddaya mean, you ain't coming to MegaMoB???


----------



## snkbyt

don't hit me.............I promise to be at the next one


icehog3 said:


> Whaddaya mean, you ain't coming to MegaMoB???


----------



## Bigwaved

I will see you fellas/fellaettes later today.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I don't have to tell you guys to have a good time...... I wish I could be there!!! Hopefully all/most of you can make it to the MMHIII in February!!


----------



## JPH

Bigwaved said:


> I will see you fellas/fellaettes later today.


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## pipeyeti

Looking forward to this evening. Hell I bet I get nothing done at work today:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

pipeyeti said:


> Looking forward to this evening. Hell I bet I get nothing done at work today:tu


You may have to call in with a case of anal glaucoma.


----------



## JPH

pipeyeti said:


> Looking forward to this evening. Hell I bet I get nothing done at work today:tu


Oh for sure....about to go to a HUGE herf..... Work?..... I dont think so....!!!

Seeya there.


----------



## King James

got a few classes to go to and then me and sir tony will be heading out


----------



## JPH

King James said:


> got a few classes to go to and then me and sir tony will be heading out


Hell yeah. I'm just chillin at home waiting for my personal jet.

Continental airlines @ 3:15


----------



## snkbyt

JPH said:


> Hell yeah. I'm just chillin at home waiting for my personal jet.


swing by FL and pick up some extra peoples 

have fun all..........take lots of pics...............then PM me and I'll load them on the photobucket herf page (right next to the MMHI pics)


----------



## RPB67

I wish I was going !

You guys have fun now. :ss:tu:ss


----------



## chibnkr

The count down begins!


----------



## pnoon

Enjoy the day everyone. I'll be thinking of all of you and wishing I was there.


----------



## backwoods

pnoon said:


> Enjoy the day everyone. I'll be thinking of all of you and wishing I was there.


No-S.H.I.T. there :ss Hi Peter

Have a great HERF all!


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> Enjoy the day everyone. I'll be thinking of all of you and wishing I was there.


I'll smoke a good one for you!


----------



## JPH

chibnkr said:


> I'll smoke a good one for you!


Meeeeeee 2


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Enjoy the day everyone. I'll be thinking of all of you and wishing I was there.


I wish you were here, Peter.


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> I wish you were here, Peter.


me too. Sitting in Union Station having a beer, waiting for the Metra to bring out towards the hotel. Oh, posting on the Crackberry!


----------



## JPH

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## snkbyt

? why wuz up?


----------



## JPH

*Re: MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, Septmeber 21st.*

At the airport drinking the largest vodka tonic ive ever seen. im looking around to see if there are any mile high club candidates...45 min flight , hell i can get in 4 or 5 times.


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, Septmeber 21st.*



JPH said:


> At the airport drinking the largest vodka tonic ive ever seen. im looking around to see if there are any mile high club candidates...45 min flight , hell i can get in 4 or 5 times.


why not once and enjoy the ride


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, Septmeber 21st.*



JPH said:


> At the airport drinking the largest vodka tonic ive ever seen. im looking around to see if there are any mile high club candidates...45 min flight , hell i can get in 4 or 5 times.


Bastage


----------



## JPH

*Re: MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, Septmeber 21st.*

At the airport drinking the largest vodka tonic ive ever seen. im looking around to see if there are any mile high club candidates...45 min flight , hell i can get in 4 or 5 times.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, Septmeber 21st.*



JPH said:


> Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.





JPH said:


> At the airport drinking the largest vodka tonic ive ever seen. im looking around to see if there are any mile high club candidates...45 min flight , hell i can get in 4 or 5 times.





JPH said:


> At the airport drinking the largest vodka tonic ive ever seen. im looking around to see if there are any mile high club candidates...45 min flight , hell i can get in 4 or 5 times.


The joys of mobile posting.


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, Septmeber 21st.*



JPH said:


> At the airport drinking the largest vodka tonic ive ever seen. im looking around to see if there are any mile high club candidates...45 min flight , hell i can get in 4 or 5 times.


we don't want to know his name.

:bn


----------



## Blueface

I am jealous!!!

Wish I could be there to do it all over again.
Hope you guys have a blast!!!


----------



## DooshusBaggus

icehog, Rock Star and Guest are sitting in SJs,,,,,waitibg....waiting......waiting


----------



## Seanohue

Time to depart! Seeya guys around 9-10 o'clock!


----------



## floydp

DooshusBaggus said:


> icehog, Rock Star and Guest are sitting in SJs,,,,,waitibg....waiting......waiting


Sure miss you bastages, have fun.


----------



## BigVito

Nobody pickin me up?


----------



## Deem

DooshusBaggus said:


> icehog, Rock Star and Guest are sitting in SJs,,,,,waitibg....waiting......waiting


You guys and everybody else have a great time!:chko


----------



## replicant_argent

sigh.... I wanna smoke some stinky turds with my friends.




Hope you fellas are kicking it off right.


----------



## chibnkr

Deem said:


> You guys and everybody else have a great time!:chko


Deem! Good to see you here! :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

Back from the game. Leaving for SJ's now.


----------



## stashu

Just got home.
Gonna shower, stop for my lotto ticket, and head on over.


----------



## BigVito

stashu said:


> Just got home.
> Gonna shower, stop for my lotto ticket, and head on over.


could you pick me up on the way?


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> Back from the game. Leaving for SJ's now.





BigVito said:


> could you pick me up on the way?


----------



## stashu

BigVito said:


> could you pick me up on the way?


?  ?

Where are you? I'm ten miles north of the joint.


----------



## BigVito

stashu said:


> ?  ?
> 
> Where are you? I'm ten miles north of the joint.


I'm 80-90 miles north :hn
have a good time Bro, and remind Tom my $19 can go towards the charity :ss


----------



## gocowboys

I am so mad I can't be there. Have fun guys.


----------



## catfish

Another very successful herf. I'd like to thank tom for putting it all together. Secondly I'd like to thank everybody else that helped icehog put this herf together. Last night was so much fun. The auction was a great idea. We raised some good cash for two deserving situations. The cigars were sold at some real bargins. If I had the money I would have bought ALL of the cigars, and it would have been worth it. Finally I'd like to thank everybody who gifted me cigars. Even though I could never remember everybodys names who gave me cigars, I brought home some real beauties. I wanted everybody to know how much I will enjoy every cigar that I was given. It was a great night and I hope that it won't be the last one here in chitown.


----------



## Bigwaved

Wow.


----------



## Bigwaved

Tom and the rest of the MOB,

Thanks for putting this together. I enjoyed meeting everyone. The cigars were top notch. 


Gerry, I still hate you...


----------



## pipeyeti

I had a great time meeting everyone. Catfish was one of the most generous guys I've seen, the bin of cigars you were handing out to everyone was top notch. Thanks for the padron anni it will be my first, hope you enjoy the WOAM. Tom and everyone who helped put this together nice job.

Larry


----------



## j6ppc

That was one most excellent herf. We got back to casa del hog around 0400.

Thanks Tom for all of the effort in putting this together.

Thanks everyone for a great time -it was great to meet yens


----------



## The Professor

OK ... so I lied and didn't have a meeting. I went to the herf instead. That was fun!!! Thanks Tom, Dave, and everyone for the great time. Gerry: you're a b*tch. Jon: you're goffe makes me happy.


----------



## BigVito

j6ppc said:


> That was one most excellent herf. We got back to casa del hog around 0400.
> 
> Thanks Tom for all of the effort in putting this together.
> 
> Thanks everyone for a great time -it was great to meet yens





The Professor said:


> OK ... so I lied and didn't have a meeting. I went to the herf instead. That was fun!!! Thanks Tom, Dave, and everyone for the great time. Gerry: you're a b*tch. Jon: you're goffe makes me happy.


you going to the post herf?


----------



## zemekone

Bigwaved said:


> Gerry, I still hate you...





The Professor said:


> Gerry: you're a b*tch.


look at the love...

excellent time at SJ's...

thanks for the good times fellas...


----------



## DonJefe

Damn, missed herfing with Z!!! I hate my job!!!


----------



## mitro

Man... what can be said?

Amazing herf!!!

I literally have to thank everyone in attendance, because every single person there made it an incredible event. I really don't know where all these cigars came from, but I know they came from the most generous, and more importantly, friendliest bunch you could ever get the opportunity to know.

Thanks to Tom for organizing yet another epic event, and for giving his voice in the name of charity. :r

It was great to see everyone and hope to see you all again later today.


----------



## drevim

zemekone said:


> look at the love...
> 
> excellent time at SJ's...
> 
> thanks for the good times fellas...


Knew you were going you liar  (I $#%# hate you :r)

Sorry I couldn't make it folks, life keeps getting in the way, glad it was a great time


----------



## Bigwaved

drevim said:


> Knew you were going you liar  (I $#%# hate you :r)
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it folks, life keeps getting in the way, glad it was a great time


I am sorry you were unable to make it fly, Ian.


----------



## snkbyt

damn...................missed a great MMH herf from the reports so far.............and missed meeting a few new faces that weren't at the first MMH


----------



## Seanohue

Where's the rest of the crew? Half of us are sittin outside the bestwestern smokin on the patio.


----------



## zemekone

drevim said:


> Knew you were going you liar  (I $#%# hate you :r)


join the club, ask darrel for a application he the president of the I HATE GERRY club :r

miss you bro...


----------



## Bruce

Good time last night!
Met some good guys and it's always fun to hook up with old friends!

The auction was fun.....that guy Donny who wasn't even a forum member made out like a bandit! He probably thought we were crazy when the serious $hit came up for auction!


----------



## M1903A1

Bruce said:


> The auction was fun.....that guy Donny who wasn't even a forum member made out like a bandit! He probably thought we were crazy when the serious $hit came up for auction!


That wasn't the half of it...you shoulda seen the regular patrons on the other side of the bar! :r


----------



## M1903A1

Seanohue said:


> Where's the rest of the crew? Half of us are sittin outside the bestwestern smokin on the patio.


Well, I was  much of the morning...getting the ammocanador back together now....


----------



## tchariya

The Professor said:


> OK ... so I lied and didn't have a meeting. I went to the herf instead. That was fun!!! Thanks Tom, Dave, and everyone for the great time. Gerry: you're a b*tch. Jon: you're goffe makes me happy.


well the Herf was an informal meeting with to discuss contraband!


----------



## tchariya

Showered....and headed out the door!


----------



## backwoods

zemekone said:


> join the club, ask darrel for a application he the president of the I HATE GERRY club :r
> 
> miss you bro...


Take a number guys, the line is growing lol

judging by the stragglers posting off and on, last nights HERF musta been awesome:ss


----------



## snkbyt

backwoods said:


> Take a number guys, the line is growing lol
> 
> judging by the stragglers posting off and on, last nights HERF musta been awesome:ss


must have..............................:bn


----------



## mitro

I"ll be heading back up there within the half hour. Me and a couple boxes of smokes that is. :ss


----------



## RenoB

Bigwaved said:


> Wow.


hehe... great to finally meet ya bro!



mitro said:


> I really don't know where all these cigars came from


you bought em in the auction, remember?!?! :r damn you!


----------



## snkbyt

howdy herfers...................ya miss my smiling face?


----------



## Twill413

So much fun to herf. There were many great smokes passed around. I was gifted many a fine cigar by many finer gorillas. Glad I finally got to me BWD. Maybe I will start the I hate Darrel club you sandbagging SOB. Enjoy tonight boys, I need some sleep. 

Jeremy, good luck bro...Hit me up with a text if things go well, and I am with Freddy on this one...take lotsa pics :r. Glad you were my roommate, and we finally got the chance to meet.


----------



## hollywood

*PICTURES!!!!*


----------



## snkbyt

hollywood said:


> *PICTURES!!!!*


:tpd:


----------



## catfish

snkbyt said:


> howdy herfers...................ya miss my smiling face?


 We sure did hopefully we all can get together at some point somewhere.


----------



## Bigwaved

RenoB said:


> hehe... great to finally meet ya bro!


The feeling is mutual, Rob. You know where Oregon is on the map, right?


----------



## Bigwaved

Twill413 said:


> So much fun to herf. There were many great smokes passed around. I was gifted many a fine cigar by many finer gorillas. Glad I finally got to me BWD. Maybe I will start the I hate Darrel club you sandbagging SOB. Enjoy tonight boys, I need some sleep.
> 
> Jeremy, good luck bro...Hit me up with a text if things go well, and I am with Freddy on this one...take lotsa pics :r. Glad you were my roommate, and we finally got the chance to meet.


Take care, buddy. :tu


----------



## Seanohue

That was a quick, easy 3 1/2 hr drive. Not a spec of traffic. Great to herf with everyone again and to meet a bunch of new people, and I'm really glad to be able to have gone to what looks like the last MMH in chicago. Sorry I had to jet out tonight before everyone else arrived, but I'll see some of ya again in 2 weeks! :ss


----------



## Sancho

All I can say is Thank You! The hospitality showed to me and my friend was simply amazing, Ben was floored by the generousity and out going nature of the group and Im sure will become a regular here in short order. Somehow I ended up with far more special smokes than when I arrived and it gonig to be trouble on my wallet... The trophy-dor will be moving on soon as I was honored to get to take it with me  

Favorite qoute(s):
"F*** Gerry! Use your lawyer money!" -not sure who yelled it out

"Can you taste this? It's a RASS.....Can anyone taste this?" -Tristan (~2am)

I had a great time in the Puff-Pass, thank you to everyone who contributed those amazing smokes. That is an experience I will not soon, if ever, forget. It was really great to finally meet everyone, Thank You All! :ss


----------



## mitro

Sancho said:


> "Can you taste this? It's a RASS.....Can anyone taste this?" -Tristan (~2am)


The funny thing is that none of us could. Definitely a moment you realize just how much you've smoked when no one want to polish off a RASS. I just got home from the post-herf and I'm far too tired and smoked out to type up any real thoughts on the event other than to say I had an AWESOME time!


----------



## tchariya

I can not think of a finer bunch of gorilla..er I mean gentlemen to party and herf with, especially on my 34th birthday.

I was gifted many a fine cigars! Even more, I was gifted with meeting more and more new faces in the jungle as well as some old familiar faces. 

Who can forget the pretty girls that had just the right amount of ass and skin showing as they bent over to serve drinks.....you bastages know what I'm talking about!!!!!!

You all are awesome.


----------



## Jbailey

Just wanted to say that I made it home safe. Left the post herf around 10:40 and made my 5 hour drive back. I will make a few more posts later and some pics. But for now I need some sleep.


ok
Dave


----------



## DriftyGypsy

I do not believe there was a Herf, because there are no pictures, these guys are just making up stories... probably plotted it all out on Skype.


----------



## snkbyt

DriftyGypsy said:


> I do not believe there was a Herf, because there are no pictures, these guys are just making up stories... probably plotted it all out on Skype.


the conspiracy theory begins


----------



## DriftyGypsy

snkbyt said:


> the conspiracy theory begins


Hey; Arlen Specter has nothing on me...


----------



## Twill413

I think I can say my favorite moment came from Gerry during the auction. He tossed in an additional lot late (something insane, but I can't remember what), and then he started bidding on it.

Someone in crowd- "Gerry you JUST put that in there"

Gerry- "Yea I know, but I miss it already!" 

Wish I had taken some pictures. Totally forgot to do so however. There will be pics as soon as people who stayed last night get settled and home in the coming day or two.


----------



## gocowboys

DriftyGypsy said:


> I do not believe there was a Herf, because there are no pictures, these guys are just making up stories... probably plotted it all out on Skype.


:tpd:. No pics means no HERF!!!!!


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> :tpd:. No pics means no HERF!!!!!


Oh, there was a herf my B/SOTL! What an amazing experience. Critch (aka Field) and I drove up on Friday afternnon and smoked a couple of amazing sticks, courtesy of Critch.

A couple of days ago I figured out that Darrel would be there (his wife set her AIM away message to "picking up Darrel at the airport" so I figured it out. Yes, I'm a genuis. ). When I walked in I saw Jon and, quite literally, didn't know what to say. A bit later Gerry walks in and, again, I couldn't believe they were there! I half expected Kiwi and Reggie to walk through the door. geez.

The night was amazing. Great smokes. Great people. Thanks to the MoB for putting this on. I don't want to miss another herf. ever.

The funniest thing that happened to me: Gerry walks up (a bit mad about my recent bomb) and just hands me a stick saying, "I don't know what it is. Smoke it." So I did. It was good. JPH was the first one to figure out what it was but others wated to "confirm" just to be safe. :ss

An amazing night with amazing people.


----------



## Bigwaved

I had an excellent time...even if the herf really did not happen. :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bigwaved said:


> I had an excellent time...even if the herf really did not happen. :ss


Mann I really wanted2meet ya BW, I know u guys had a great time even if yall didnt herf. Maybe1day our paths will cross and we will lite1up.:tu Nice rg..


----------



## Bigwaved

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mann I really wanted2meet ya BW, I know u guys had a great time even if yall didnt herf. Maybe1day our paths will cross and we will lite1up.:tu Nice rg..


I felt the same way, B. I hope you had a great time out West, brother.


----------



## catfish

Bigwaved said:


> I had an excellent time...even if the herf really did not happen. :ss


 Yeh, the herf really DIDN'T happen. YAH, YAH thats the ticket.


----------



## catfish

DriftyGypsy said:


> I do not believe there was a Herf, because there are no pictures, these guys are just making up stories... probably plotted it all out on Skype.


 The key to the photo situation is: If there are no photos, there's nothing that we have to deny to our wives.


----------



## M1903A1

The Dakotan said:


> The funniest thing that happened to me: Gerry walks up (a bit mad about my recent bomb) and just hands me a stick saying, "I don't know what it is. Smoke it." So I did. It was good. JPH was the first one to figure out what it was but others wated to "confirm" just to be safe. :ss


Was that the long panatela with the coffee taste? What was it?


----------



## gocowboys

Blah, blah, blah. Yada, yada, yada. No pics means no evidence to us either. Let's see some pics. You have had more than enough time to produce some.


----------



## M1903A1

tchariya said:


> Who can forget the pretty girls that had just the right amount of ass and skin showing as they bent over to serve drinks


Some of the ones from that wedding party were damn fine too! (The 6-foot-plus one, anyone? :dr)

Oh, and thanks for the lighter! :tu


----------



## M1903A1

reggiebuckeye said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Yada, yada, yada. No pics means no evidence to us either. Let's see some pics. You have had more than enough time to produce some.


Masterpieces take time!


----------



## pipeyeti

catfish said:


> The key to the photo situation is: If there are no photos, there's nothing that we have to deny to our wives.


Catfish thats why I NEVER take a camera to a bar with me.:tu


----------



## pipeyeti

catfish said:


> We sure did hopefully we all can get together at some point somewhere.


Let me know when and where


----------



## gocowboys

M1903A1 said:


> Masterpieces take time!


Perhaps I am just upset I planned to be there, but couldn't make it? I have no patience. I want pics.


----------



## tchariya

M1903A1 said:


> Some of the ones from that wedding party were damn fine too! (The 6-foot-plus one, anyone? :dr)
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the lighter! :tu


heheh next time I'll make sure the thing is filled with fluid before I gift it out.


----------



## Twill413

tchariya said:


> heheh next time I'll make sure the thing is filled with fluid before I gift it out.


Check your PMs T...


----------



## dayplanner

Great time, boys!

It was great to meet everyone, and to see old friends. 

Big kudos to Tom for all his efforts, and a personal thanks from me to all the guys who traveled in from all over the country.


----------



## Bigwaved

rdcross said:


> Great time, boys!
> 
> It was great to meet everyone, and to see old friends.
> 
> Big kudos to Tom for all his efforts, and a personal thanks from me to all the guys who traveled in from all over the country.


It was nice to meet you, shorty.


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> It was nice to meet you, shorty.


:tpd: :r

Sitting at the airport in central IL waiting for my flight back. I had such an amazingly good time this weekend, words can't describe it. I look forward to getting together with others again in the near future. Unfortunately, "near future" may have to mean next June when I'm back in IL full-time.

Hope everyone had safe travels back!!!


----------



## JPH

Now that was herfin!

Thanks Tom for setting up another EPIC herf.

I'm not even going to try to thank everyone.... 

Just a big thanks, 

Much Gorilla Love


----------



## Twill413

JPH said:


> Now that was herfin!
> 
> Thanks Tom for setting up another EPIC herf.
> 
> I'm not even going to try to thank everyone....
> 
> Just a big thanks,
> 
> Much Gorilla Love


How did things go with Ashely


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> :tpd: :r
> 
> Sitting at the airport in central IL waiting for my flight back. I had such an amazingly good time this weekend, words can't describe it. I look forward to getting together with others again in the near future. Unfortunately, "near future" may have to mean next June when I'm back in IL full-time.
> 
> Hope everyone had safe travels back!!!


blah blah blah :chk


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> blah blah blah :chk


sorry I didn't get to see you Perry!!! maybe next time....


----------



## JPH

Twill413 said:


> How did things go with Ashely


The usual.


----------



## Twill413

JPH said:


> The usual.


So then not good? :r


----------



## JPH

Twill413 said:


> So then not good? :r


PM sent.... :tu


----------



## zemekone

just got back... 

trying to settle in...

what happens in chicago, never happened...

thanks to Tom and all the MoB herfers who put this togather...

thanks for all the good times and good cigars from this weekend it was a EFFING blast!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Ok - Kiwi is starting to get all shitty now!!:c:c:fu

WHERE ARE THE BLOODY PHOTOS???


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> sorry I didn't get to see you Perry!!! maybe next time....


I'm not holding my breath :r:r 
Maybe next time will be in your temporary state :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

There was a herf?


----------



## 68TriShield

I did a photoshop for you guys.You can make believe there was a herf...:r


----------



## Blueface

bastages!!!


----------



## JPH

I dont look drunk, finally!!


----------



## jmcrawf1

tchariya said:


> I can not think of a finer bunch of gorilla..er I mean gentlemen to party and herf with, especially on my 34th birthday.
> 
> I was gifted many a fine cigars! Even more, I was gifted with meeting more and more new faces in the jungle as well as some old familiar faces.
> 
> Who can forget the pretty girls that had just the right amount of ass and skin showing as they bent over to serve drinks.....you bastages know what I'm talking about!!!!!!
> 
> You all are awesome.


Than, do the pretty women follow you around to herfs? :r


----------



## icehog3

I miss you all already!!

My MMHII weekend ended dropping Freddy and Gerry at O'Hare, and then coming home and sleeping most of the day away.

Such an awesome time!! So many great people, I just will give you all a big virtual hug!! 

Thanks to all the MoBsters for their continuing support of a great Herf group!

Thanks to everyone who traveled from near and from far to be together this weekend!

Thanks to all the generous members bidding and donating cigars for the auction (including Kenny, Allan and Scott who couldn't be there). Because of your generousity, we not only got one Gorilla to town, but raised an additional $1600 for 2 charities (The Children's Miracle Network and the Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation). You guys are over the top generous!

Thanks to our suprise guests, zemekone, The Professor and j6ppc...it was great having you (and Freddy) at La Casa del Hog. And to out Guest of Honor, Bigwaved Dave, for giving us the initial spark to have a second "Annual" herf 3 months later. :r Also to chibnkr and The Dark Lord for the two best hamburgers I've had. 

I won't even try to thank y'all individually because I would be here through halftime of the Bears game.....I just think you all are some of the best people I have ever had the privilige to call "friends". Thanks for making it such a spectacular weekend in every way. Sitting back in the corner, watching all the smoking and smiling, is a picture that will be etched in my memory for many years to come.


----------



## field

I'm pretty sure there was a herf. The Dakotan smacked me before the truck even began rolling toward Chicago, and hit hard too! Thanks Jeff. Little did I know this was only the beginning. So many great BOTL, so many amazing smokes, great auction, a simply incredible night. Great to meet everyone, and thank you all. Special thanks to Tom for making this happen. 

I can't describe what the funnyiest moment was for me, but I can say thanks to 68Trishield for almost making me snork my beer! Can't wait for the next herf! :tu


----------



## icehog3

field said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a herf. The Dakotan smacked me before the truck even began rolling toward Chicago, and hit hard too! Thanks Jeff. Little did I know this was only the beginning. So many great BOTL, so many amazing smokes, great auction, a simply incredible night. Great to meet everyone, and thank you all. Special thanks to Tom for making this happen.
> 
> I can't describe what the funnyiest moment was for me, but I can say thanks to 68Trishield for almost making me snork my beer! Can't wait for the next herf! :tu


Glad you made it Critch...hell, w/o you I might have forgotten it was this weekend! :r


----------



## zemekone

well put tom...

i was going unpacking my bags and went throught my pants and found my list and bands from out STUPID PUFF PUFF PASS...








1991 Partagas Lusitania 
Partagas 150 robusto
03 Vega Robania farm rolled 
70's Bolivar tubo #3
1996 Especialidad Solomon
1996 Partagas costom roll from the factory
1992 coro
Dunhill Varadero
30's La Paulina (clear havana)

thanks to all the guys who put in these stupid sticks...


----------



## icehog3

zemekone said:


> well put tom...
> 
> i was going unpacking my bags and went throught my pants and found my list and bands from out STUPID PUFF PUFF PASS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partagas 150 robusto
> 03 Vega Robania farm rolled
> 70's Bolivar tubo #3
> 1996 Especialidad Solomon
> 1996 Partagas costom roll from the factory
> 1992 coro
> Dunhill Varadero
> 30's La Paulina (clear havana)
> 
> thanks to all the guys who put in these stupid sticks...


That was an awesome pass....also had '91 Partagas Lusitania starting that one out.

The Tri-Davi pass was pretty sweet as well. :dr


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> That was an awesome pass....also had '91 Partagas Lusitania starting that one out.
> 
> The Tri-Davi pass was pretty sweet as well. :dr


That was a nice Lusi, wasn't it?

Enough with the Davi pass! :r I was probably being deafened by the stinkin' airplane engine noise while you all were enjoying those...:hn


----------



## zemekone

icehog3 said:


> That was an awesome pass....also had '91 Partagas Lusitania starting that one out.
> 
> The Tri-Davi pass was pretty sweet as well. :dr


fixed it thanks tom... and hell yeah that davi pass was great!


----------



## 68TriShield

JPH said:


> I dont look drunk, finally!!


Julian either...








BWDaves delicious Cabinetta ...


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Julian either...


Looks like Jermey could have mistaken Julian for Ashley at that point! :r


----------



## JPH

LOL thanks Dave 

Tom, Julian has a nicer ass though..... 

errr not.....


----------



## gocowboys

Thank you for the pics. FINALLY!!! Looks like you guys had fun. I am so sorry I missed it.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Thank you for the pics. FINALLY!!! Looks like you guys had fun. I am so sorry I missed it.


It was incredible, reggie! But I was surprised when I saw Jon and Gerry there!

A shout out to BigWave b/c he's just ... awesome. Thanks for handing me stuff to try. simply amazing! :dr:dr:dr

After this weekend, I have officially come over to the dark side.


----------



## Tristan

Wow, I had a killer weekend! It was an absolute pleasure hanging out with everyone. The cigars were good too! The extra curricular activities were all top notch as well.

Looking forward to February; it can't come soon enough. I'm also looking forward to putting together the video for this latest herf.


----------



## icehog3

Tristan said:


> Looking forward to February; it can't come soon enough. I'm also looking forward to putting together the video for this latest herf.


#@*& ME!!! :r


----------



## JPH

Tristan said:


> Wow, I had a killer weekend! It was an absolute pleasure hanging out with everyone. The cigars were good too! The extra curricular activities were all top notch as well.
> 
> Looking forward to February; it can't come soon enough. I'm also looking forward to putting together the *video for this latest herf*.


This one is going to be funny.....I think.


----------



## zemekone

The Dakotan said:


> After this weekend, I have officially come over to the dark side.


welcome to the darkside my son


----------



## icehog3

Just talked to Freddy, he finally made it home safely.


----------



## The Dakotan

zemekone said:


> welcome to the darkside my son


I'm surprised you didn't say, "welcome to the dark side my [email protected]$#" after what you did to me! geez. when i unpacked my traveldor I just kept thinking "he gave me this?!?!"


----------



## JPH

icehog3 said:


> Just talked to Freddy, he finally made it home safely.


Awesome....

It was great: I was waiting for my plane to show up...and here comes Freddy strolling in....He ended up catching a plane with me to CLeve to hit the connect to home......We sat next to each other on the plane.... it was a cool plane ride.....talkin bout cigars....ect...ect...


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> Awesome....
> 
> It was great: I was waiting for my plane to show up...and here comes Freddy strolling in....He ended up catching a plane with me to CLeve to hit the connect to home......We sat next to each other on the plane.... it was a cool plane ride.....talkin bout cigars....ect...ect...


Too cool....I had a great time "philosophizing" with you last night Brother! :ss


----------



## JPH

icehog3 said:


> Too cool....I had a great time "philosophizing" with you last night Brother! :ss


Hell yeah...a memorable conversation to say the least.


----------



## chibnkr

It was great to see some old friends and a blast to meet many of you who i've never met. Had a great time at the Herf on Friday night. Thanks to all who joined me at my place for the BBQ and mini herf. It was a blast.


----------



## M1903A1

zemekone said:


> 30's La Palina (clear havana)


Yes Carlos, you have been outdone...we had a *72* year old Cuban on Friday night! :ss


----------



## chibnkr

A few good pics...and a shout-out to Gerry (I want my Cabinettas back)! LOL!


----------



## tchariya

Bigwaved said:


> That was a nice Lusi, wasn't it?
> 
> Enough with the Davi pass! :r I was probably being deafened by the stinkin' airplane engine noise while you all were enjoying those...:hn


And we were all deafened by the hip hop dj stylin' of whoever the f*ck was djing....god awful pounding in my head!


----------



## The Professor

tchariya said:


> And we were all deafened by the hip hop dj stylin' of whoever the f*ck was djing....god awful pounding in my head!


you got that right, bro! :r

still thinking about how great of a time I had ... and already missing hanging out with all y'all.


----------



## Bigwaved

tchariya said:


> And we were all deafened by the hip hop dj stylin' of whoever the f*ck was djing....god awful pounding in my head!


LOL. It seemed like the volume kept climbing as the night went on Friday. It sounds like Saturday was no different. I would have put up with it if I were able though.


----------



## Puffy69

That Herf was off the chain..Smoked Mad Cigars and Pipes. Great finally meeting some of you guys (especially James, Dave and John) was long over due..
Thanks to all for the support and donations for the auction guys..Tom and I partied hard on that $1600..Just kidding..Twas a great thing we did guys..
Tom and I didnt fight too much this time, although I had to set him straight a couple of times.. Tom, you know how much I appreciate you..Thanks again for all you do bro..Your too good to me. 
It was cool to hang out with some of my brothers that spoil me too much..of course Tom but Gerry, Bruce and Micheal...Thanks for all the goodies..
Larry, you blew me away when you gave me that beautiful pipe you carved..I'll never forget that..Thanks a mill..
It was great hanging with my bros again.Jeremy, Tristan, Darrell, Alex and Julian..
It was great herfin with all of you again and I will post pics later..


----------



## chibnkr

Yeah, that DJ was terrible. Not so much for the music selection, rather for the VOLUME!


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> LOL. It seemed like the volume kept climbing as the night went on Friday. It sounds like Saturday was no different. I would have put up with it if I were able though.


Actually Saturday was better...the volume was still pretty bad but they played about 80% eighties rock instead of all club music, so it was quite a bit more tolerable.


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, September 21st.*

Got to meet some more great friends, and smoke some great cigars! Man the things that become clear at herf.

1) Who knew James (croatan) would be such cool people.

2) I always thought that Bigwaved was named, because he had a hairdo like ace ventura - apparently not.

3) It is not a rumor that newlyweds are always late for breakfast - right Tristan?

4) Sometimes Tom is not a Hog, he's a little hoarse.

5) Bruce is ... well he's Bruce - where ever he be is the calm in the tempest

6) Anyone named catfish is generous.

7) If you're smoking a cigar - you look old enough that you won't be carded.

8) The name Trishield is either Celtic for "well protected", or American for "buick"

9) The jungle houses a cross-section of the best people known.


----------



## 68TriShield




----------



## 68TriShield




----------



## 68TriShield

he was really there


----------



## 68TriShield




----------



## Bigwaved

68TriShield said:


> he was really there


He did not introduce us to his mom though...:r


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> He did not introduce us to his mom though...:r


:r :r

That's just *wrong*!

:r :r


----------



## Bigwaved

The Dakotan said:


> It was incredible, reggie! But I was surprised when I saw Jon and Gerry there!
> 
> A shout out to BigWave b/c he's just ... awesome. Thanks for handing me stuff to try. simply amazing! :dr:dr:dr
> 
> After this weekend, _*I have officially come over to the dark side*_.


:r Your big eyes after each puff told us that...Enjoy the ride.


----------



## RenoB

Who put those Selectos in the auction?

pm me please, I have a question for ya.


----------



## 68TriShield

:tu


----------



## RPB67

Dam !!

I missed a good one.


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67 said:


> Dam !!
> 
> I missed a good one.


and we missed you


----------



## Sir Tony

Had a great time brothers, sorry I had to leave, damn job gets n the way of everything. Can't wait to do it again! Thank you to everyone that came! A big thank you to all the auction supporters, that was just great! It was nice meeting everyone! Thank you Tom for putting this all together, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sir Tony

*Re: MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, September 21st.*



DonWeb said:


> Got to meet some more great friends, and smoke some great cigars! Man the things that become clear at herf.
> 
> *7) If you're smoking a cigar - you look old enough that you won't be carded.*


Oh so true!


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> :r Your big eyes after each puff told us that...Enjoy the ride.


:r :r

That's exactly what I noticed, too!


----------



## croatan

Got home around 1:00 a.m. last night. Sitting in my office now, wishing I were back up there smoking with y'all. Thanks to everyone for a great weekend. It's really amazing how well you can get to know people through the jungle before you even meet them in person. There were many people at this herf I feel as though I've known well for many years despite the fact that we had never met. What a place.


----------



## Sean9689

Sounded like an awesome time!


----------



## 68TriShield

croatan said:


> Got home around 1:00 a.m. last night. Sitting in my office now, wishing I were back up there smoking with y'all. Thanks to everyone for a great weekend. It's really amazing how well you can get to know people through the jungle before you even meet them in person. There were many people at this herf I feel as though I've known well for many years despite the fact that we had never met. What a place.


It was excellent meeting you James


----------



## chibnkr

croatan said:


> Got home around 1:00 a.m. last night. Sitting in my office now, wishing I were back up there smoking with y'all. Thanks to everyone for a great weekend. It's really amazing how well you can get to know people through the jungle before you even meet them in person. There were many people at this herf I feel as though I've known well for many years despite the fact that we had never met. What a place.


It was great meeting you as well!


----------



## icehog3

croatan said:


> Got home around 1:00 a.m. last night. Sitting in my office now, wishing I were back up there smoking with y'all. Thanks to everyone for a great weekend. It's really amazing how well you can get to know people through the jungle before you even meet them in person. There were many people at this herf I feel as though I've known well for many years despite the fact that we had never met. What a place.





68TriShield said:


> It was excellent meeting you James





chibnkr said:


> It was great meeting you as well!


One of the weekend's highlights for me as well...Glad you came James!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: MegaMoB Herf II --- Friday, September 21st.*



DonWeb said:


> Got to meet some more great friends, and smoke some great cigars! Man the things that become clear at herf.
> 
> 9) The jungle houses a cross-section of the best people known.


Preach it, My Brother....ain't it the truth!


----------



## snkbyt

Sean9689 said:


> Sounded like an awesome time!


wish I could have been there...........but timing was off...........BUT come MMHIII...C ya there :tu


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> wish I could have been there...........but timing was off...........BUT come MMHIII...C ya there :tu


:tpd:
Darn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King James

Was awesome seeing some of you fellas again and meeting others for the first time. Had a great time smoking and biding my $10 on every auction item even though I knew it would never win haha. I hope MMH3 is in my future


----------



## JPH

RenoB said:


> Who put those Selectos in the auction?
> 
> pm me please, I have a question for ya.


PM sent


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Looks like you fellas had a kick ass time! Wish I could've been there. You all better show up for MMHIII!!!!!

:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

Damn it, Jim!


----------



## King James

Bigwaved said:


> Damn it, Jim!


hm? me?


----------



## Bigwaved

King James said:


> hm? me?


How did the wedding go? Was my advice to stay at MMH II correct? :ss


----------



## Jbailey

Sorry for the delay on the Traveling Trophy-dor pics.


----------



## pnoon

All you knuckleheads need to post captions with the pics. I know some but not all of the gorillas pictured. I would bet there are many who don't recognize anyone.


----------



## Twill413

pnoon said:


> All you knuckleheads need to post captions with the pics. I know some but not all of the gorillas pictured. I would bet there are many who don't recognize anyone.


I recognize everyone :tu


----------



## pnoon

Twill413 said:


> I recognize everyone :tu


:tg


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> I recognize everyone :tu


drinking the stock?


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> I recognize everyone :tu





pnoon said:


> :tg


:r :r :r


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> :r :r :r


:r remember you at the first MMH like you never met me before...
Also that SLR A you gave me :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Jbailey

I just wanted to thank everyone who was at the MMHII and also a big thanks to Tom for putting it together. Like the others I really don't know where to start. Everyone there was very very generous. Left with a bunch of smokes I haven't got a chance to try and some that I never seen.

I do want to say thanks to

Field for the amazing photo of the Party Shorts and also a few of the sticks from the box. I will get that framed and up at the store and post a pic later.

Mitro for a bunch of great smokes and conversations. I will bring that 8-9-8 to MMHIII!

tchariya for the smokes and for one of my favorite quote's. Was at the post herf while he was smoking the 2003 Rafael Gonzalez Panatella Extra from Gerry. "F*@& it I'm smoking the band!" after he realized that the ash was starting to burn the band.:r:r Loved it!

pics here 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=106955

Also zemekone for being really the only person on here that figured my handle name. Nice work Gerry, I was hoping someone would catch it.

The DJ for playing that great Stand By Me tune both nights. And the other really really LOUD TUNES!
THANK YOU MR. DJ!

Will be sending out some RG bumps later.

ok 
Dave


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> All you knuckleheads need to post captions with the pics. I know some but not all of the gorillas pictured. I would bet there are many who don't recognize anyone.


Show up and you'll know everyone.


----------



## 68TriShield

Jbailey said:


> Sorry for the delay on the Traveling Trophy-dor pics.


L to R Chris aka Sancho,Ben and Than


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> Show up and you'll know everyone.


3:04 AM!!?? Do you ever sleep?


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> 3:04 AM!!?? Do you ever sleep?


Yes....I am sleeping right now.


----------



## Cochise

Boy, am I glad I stopped by. It was worth it to see all you guys again even though I was pelted with sticks as punishment for coming late and unprepared. But that's o.k. Names and stones may break my bones but sticks will never hurt me.

LONG LIVE THE BROTHERHOOD!


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> Boy, am I glad I stopped by. It was worth it to see all you guys again even though I was pelted with sticks as punishment for coming late and unprepared. But that's o.k. Names and stones may break my bones but sticks will never hurt me.
> 
> LONG LIVE THE BROTHERHOOD!


Was good to see you Ron, wish we could have hung out a little more....you going to LOLH?


----------



## M1903A1

Jbailey said:


> The DJ for playing that great Stand By Me tune both nights. And the other really really LOUD TUNES!
> THANK YOU MR. DJ!


Well I did suggest to Tom that he go get his AR-15 and nail the speakers, one by one....

As I said, there are certain songs that it is just fundamentally WRONG to sample....


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

chibnkr said:


> A few good pics...and a shout-out to Gerry (I want my Cabinettas back)! LOL!


Dave - why are you looking so adoringly at this man:r


----------



## Puffy69

*we started with these
*









*and he started with these*


----------



## Puffy69

*Greedy Mfer:r*









*Him Too*









*OK..Me too*


----------



## Puffy69

*Smoking my MoMO*
















*Evil Eye*


----------



## icehog3

Great pics Freddy, too funny!! :tu :r


----------



## The Professor

Rock Star said:


>


Is Tony Vic's long lost son??? :r


----------



## chibnkr

Great pictures, Freddy!


----------



## Tristan

Rock Star said:


> *Evil Eye*


Oh man, that's the best picture :r:r:r


----------



## stashu

Well, finally got a chance to sit down and read the post-herf comments and view some of the pics(there's got to be more out there).

What can I say, great time again!

Great people, great cigars, great auction, the music, eh. 

Thanks to everyone who gifted smokes(Catfish & Gerry were like reading my mind or something), and thanks Tom for organizing and the auction(what a great idea).

Hope to do it again soon. 

P.S. 
Who can forget the legendary "Donnie Williams".


----------



## Twill413

stashu said:


> P.S. Who can forget the legendary "Donnie Williams".


That guy has some seriously good smoking ahead of him.


----------



## BigVito

stashu said:


> Well, finally got a chance to sit down and read the post-herf comments and view some of the pics(there's got to be more out there).
> 
> What can I say, great time again!
> 
> Great people, great cigars, great auction, the music, eh.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gifted smokes(Catfish & Gerry were like reading my mind or something), and thanks Tom for organizing and the auction(what a great idea).
> 
> Hope to do it again soon.
> 
> P.S.
> Who can forget the legendary "Donnie Williams".


who is Donnie Williams?


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> who is Donnie Williams?


If you woulda been there, you would know :tu

He was a random guy at SJ who happened to make off like a bandit in the CS auction. Quote from Donnie to Tom in his husky voice, "I am gonna need to go to the ATM". :r

Also I heard he was talking to his wife on the phone and she told him he didn't have any room to put any more cigars...well looks like a cooler could be in his future.


----------



## Bigwaved

BigVito said:


> who is Donnie Williams?


Didn't he wear purple socks and sing?


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> Is Tony Vic's long lost son??? :r


Guess there are worse people I could be related to...like you :fu


----------



## Bigwaved

Twill413 said:


> Guess there are worse people I could be related to...like you :fu


Only if you look like this:


----------



## The Professor

Twill413 said:


> Guess there are worse people I could be related to...like you :fu





Bigwaved said:


> Only if you look like this:


Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


With you, beauty is all relative...


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


Who said YOU were beautiful? u


----------



## Seanohue

Bigwaved said:


> Only if you look like this:


OMG :r that is an awesome photochop!


----------



## pnoon

Seanohue said:


> OMG :r that is an awesome photochop!


Who said anything about a photochop? Someone has to do the housework.


----------



## Twill413

Bigwaved said:


> Only if you look like this:


:r were you cleaning up after Freddy and Gerry at Casa Del Hog Darrel? :r


----------



## catfish

Bigwaved said:


> Only if you look like this:


 I'm glad that nobody got any pictures of me!!!


----------



## M1903A1

Twill413 said:


> If you woulda been there, you would know :tu
> 
> He was a random guy at SJ who happened to make off like a bandit in the CS auction. Quote from Donnie to Tom in his husky voice, "I am gonna need to go to the ATM". :r
> 
> Also I heard he was talking to his wife on the phone and she told him he didn't have any room to put any more cigars...well looks like a cooler could be in his future.


Leave it to a railroad man from Fond du Lac! :ss


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> :r were you cleaning up after Freddy and Gerry at Casa Del Hog Darrel? :r


No....that would be me.  :r

Just kidding...the boys left the house in pretty good shape, considering!! :tu


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> No....that would be me.  :r
> 
> Just kidding...the boys left the house in pretty good shape, considering!! :tu


considering what..?


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> considering what..?


Considering that you forgot that my cell doesn't work in the basement where my computer is again! :r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Considering that you forgot that my cell doesn't work in the basement where my computer is again! :r


considering your a DB and dont want to talk to me.. I better be nice, youhave my stuff and your a tad bit stronger than me..:r


----------



## 68TriShield

JPH,RenoB and King James


----------



## tchariya

Bigwaved said:


> Only if you look like this:


Oh crap....I just spit up coffee through my nose seeing this.


----------



## The Professor

Oye.


----------



## DonWeb

Whether he comes as:

Gerry the Barbarian or Gerry (King of Siam)

he's still Zemekone ... and it's always great to see him.


----------



## zemekone

DonWeb said:


> Whether he comes as:
> 
> Gerry the Barbarian or Gerry (King of Siam)
> 
> he's still Zemekone ... and it's always great to see him.


_* fukk that guy! *_


----------



## Cochise

DonWeb said:


> Whether he comes as:
> 
> Gerry the Barbarian or Gerry (King of Siam)
> 
> he's still Zemekone ... and it's always great to see him.


Those 2 are the same guy? :ss


----------



## Cochise

Bigwaved said:


> Only if you look like this:


Oh, too funny! LMFAO


----------



## Cochise

I'll be there Tom


----------

